# Sticky  Most Memorable Gaming Moment



## Tiber Septim

What is your most memorable gaming moment?
Funnily enough, mine isn't about Oblivion...lol.
Mine would have to be when i was playing a LAN of BFME2 with two friends.

In previous games on the same map with the same enemies, the enemies would always attack the person in the lower left corner, and leave the other two alone, this always ended up in this person getting slaughtered...

So we started a new game and i took the post in the lower left corner and we decided to each get our custom heroes out as quickly as we could and gaurd my base while we built up our armies. (We can create the custom heroes in less than 40 seconds and each one can easily take on an army on its own )

So, what happens... nothing. The enemy sends a couple battlions to the lower right side of the map, scouts mainly, but there is no massive horde like there was in the previous games.

This confused me, as we were versing 3 medium enemies, all of which were on the same team.
I sent my hero up to their bases to see what was going on and within a few minutes we had won the game, with little more than three heros.
What the?

It's not really an amazing thing or a feat of skill, it was just so random.
Goes to show that no matter how predictable the AI seems, it can always manage to do some other wierd thing...:3-crackup: 

So, what's your fondest gaming memory?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

I remember that, Tiber. That was so strange.

One of my most memorable moments was in Far Cry. It'll be a little hard to explain, but I'll do my best.

There's a point in the game where a certain dirt road meets a shed. The shed has doors at either end, but opens onto a tiny wooden dock and the ocean on one side. I was hacking along this road in a buggy, and when I got to the shed, I didn't stop - just charged on through. As I got to the second door of the shed, two mercenaries stepped out into my path (dumb idea). I slammed into them and kept moving, and the buggy zoomed straight off the dock, and into the water.

I jumped out of the buggy just before it hit the water, and managed to shoot another mercenary who was standing on the dock about 10 metres away, before splashing into the ocean. (At which point I hastened to remove myself from the vicinity of the buggy, because as anyone who has played the game will know, the vehicles explode if left under water.)

All this happened in the space of about 2 or 3 seconds. It was so cool, and yet I'll never be able to repeat it, or convey it's coolness properly...


----------



## Tiber Septim

Hehe, yeah, i've had some pretty memorable Far Cry moments too, though most of them usually end up with me accidentally falling off of a cliff somehow while i was trying to snipe, sometimes it's just so hard to see where the cliff is because there are bushes in the way...
Oh, well. *shrugs*


----------



## JeremyC

UUUUUUMMMMMMM

When Psycho Mantis read my memory card then he made my rumble controler move(by rumble of course) in MGS 1.


----------



## defwack

This may be a little oldschool, but so am I. 

Mortal Kombat 3 was in the arcade, and featured a mysterious "Ultimate Kombat Kode" (UKK) entry screen that popped up after the credits when you beat the game. This was before the internet was helpful for things like this (no online FAQs or anything), so you just had to guess or get lucky for codes. 

There were 10 symbols in the UKK, and each corresponded to one of the punch/kick/block buttons on the console. Pressing a button would cycle through the dozen or so symbols for that slot. The game had been out for a while, and nobody knew the UKK or what would happen if it were entered correctly. 

I forget where I found it, but I got wind of a rumor about the UKK, and spent the day in class memorizing the number of presses for each button that it would take to enter the UKK as I had it. The machine only gave you about 10-15 seconds to enter it, and there were 10 spaces to cycle through. 

That night I went to the arcade with a friend of mine, but other people were already playing at the MK3. My friend and I went over and played a few games of Killer Instinct while we waited, but soon drew a crowd because we were the two best fighting-game players in our arcade. 

While in the middle of a game, I heard from behind me the sound of someone beating the MK3 game, and without even waiting to finish my match of KI, I leaped between all the people that were gathered around and started tapping in the MK3 UKK as fast as I could. 

It was pretty surreal, because the entire arcade went quiet as this was happening (they must have sensed that something "important" was going down). After I put in the last digit, and the machine accepted the code, the screen started going crazy and all kinds of sounds were coming out of the speakers. The machine spoke in that deep MK voice about unlocking the UKK and everyone in the arcade went nuts. 

All it did was unlock Smoke as a playable character, but the mystery adn spectacle were intense, and I got to be "that guy" at the arcade that unlocked the UKK.


----------



## dojo

Morrowind: killing Dagoth Ur. I was scared, tired and sweaty .. worked some till I killed him, but I was very happy when I did it.


----------



## imported_Sister

Final Fantasy VII, when Aeris dies. I was shocked. I cried. The battling following her death was so poignant. I used all of my summons and fought that battle like it was real. It still brings a bit of a tear to my eyes.


----------



## Word2Action

Sister said:


> Final Fantasy VII, when Aeris dies. I was shocked. I cried. The battling following her death was so poignant. I used all of my summons and fought that battle like it was real. It still brings a bit of a tear to my eyes.


Now thats what I call gaming devotion...


----------



## sbarber77

Watching my friend's little brother play Mario Brothers when we were in elementary school. He was fou years younger than us and such a ittle twirp. LOL!

He was what they cll paddle plaer and it wa so funny to watch him jump and move his entire body when he id so.

What was really funny is whenhe got reall into it and he fell out of a chair and onto the floor because he was making a REALLY BIG jump. 

We laughed so hard at him.


----------



## ebackhus

Sister said:


> Final Fantasy VII, when Aeris dies. I was shocked. I cried. The battling following her death was so poignant. I used all of my summons and fought that battle like it was real. It still brings a bit of a tear to my eyes.


I'm right there with ya, Sister! I mean, I KNEW that it was coming and everything but I still felt it. I just got up and walked away. Didn't go back to the game for at least 2 months. My room mate still sheds a tear just hearing the music.

That, my friends, is what gaming SHOULD be.


----------



## imported_Sister

ebackhus said:


> I'm right there with ya, Sister! I mean, I KNEW that it was coming and everything but I still felt it. I just got up and walked away. Didn't go back to the game for at least 2 months. My room mate still sheds a tear just hearing the music.
> 
> That, my friends, is what gaming SHOULD be.


HIGH FIVE!!! I'm not kidding when I say I am an RPG fanatic. I am INTO this stuff in a big way.


----------



## gamerman0203

hmmm....I've had a few of them I guess. Most recent was when I was playing Half Life 2. I was going through the part where you can't touch the sand for a reason I will leave out. Anyways, I get to the end and the Queen Ant-Lion was attacking me. I'm throwing everything I have at her: gernages, secondary gernade launcher on the little machine gun thing, even the pistol! Well I developed a tactic of running away with sprint, stopping shooting what I have and waiting for her charge. Then I dodge her charge and sprint away again and do it over. Well she got off a good kick on a crate and it hit me knocking my health down to 5! I thought, well this is it so I turned to shoot, but my machine gun was out of ammo. I just hit my mouse scroll wheel and it landed on the automatic pulse gun....thingy. I thought, why not! I started blasting away only have 30 shots left. She started charging and, I kid you not, the very last bullet killed her before she got to me....I had to shut the game off after I saved it. My heart was about to jump out of my chest!


----------



## EwokWrangler

*I have 2...*

The first one of my two is the lesser of them, but still cool in its own right. I'd gotten hooked on Skies of Arcadia (DC), which is odd b/c I'm not really much of an RPGamer. Anyway, I'm on the last battle, and I swear it took me a half a damn hour to defeat this guy. But anyway, my characters are in the mid-40 level range and I'm having a hard time, but I finally pull the win out of my *** and watch the final cutscene. I'd been building up to that point for a good 2 months (on and off; 40+hours I put in if I remember correctly). The story is fantastic, and I was so attached to the game and the characters, I didn't want it to end. Damn, I think I'm going to have to buy the GC version...

Second one, and the most...chilling (you'll see why) moment I can remember was in Shenmue 2. I got my hands on a copy of the DC European import and was playing that. If you've played it, you know that the first 3/4 or so is the real action and the last quarter...well, I won't ruin it. Anyway, I'm playing through and I'm in the cave at the end. When you get into that back room...and put the sword in the stone podium...and the room lights up as the sword levitates...Then the two mirrors engraved into the huge wall in the back...I've never gotten a chill like that before in my life. What's even better was I picked up the Xbox version the day it came out. Watched the CG Movie DVD that was thrown together (pretty well, I might add) from cutscenes from the first game. Played through entirely again and got the same chills at the end. Never played a game like that again. Damn you Sega for not releasing Shenmue 3 in the US! I still love ya anyway. :1-grin:


----------



## Guest

I haven't really had any extremely memorable moments, but a couple of weeks ago I was playing the MMORPG FlyFF. I was battling mobs that were about 5 levels higher than myself and killing them in 3-4 shots (because I was a mage and mages in the game have the most power). Well, suddenly like 5 aggros spawned around me, and I managed to take them out one-by-one, the last one I killed when I had 10 HP left.


----------



## DevilStar

Completing GTA-San Andreas 100%

432 Hours. You can imagine the relief :grin:


----------



## Fr4665

being godly in diablo2 good times it wasnt a moment it was over a 5 months span until i stopped playing.

besides that massacring teams in CAL CS Matches and making a movie about it getting 3 to 5 Headshots everyround and totaly annihalating. those times are long gone now i just luck myself around

In a COD2 ESL match screaming at my friend for being a moron ... we were all dead on ventrilo and he runs to the bomb (it was a search and destroy map) and we scream hes right infront of you !!! the guy was defusing and he keeps shooting at a dead guy on the ground while the bomb is in the deadguys head and the other dude doesnt get it that hes standing infront of him i freaked hahaha.


----------



## forcifer

when i pwned a lvl 30+ clan by my self in rakion with a lvl 12

it was like 5 people also.


----------



## bruiser

gamerman0203 said:


> hmmm....I've had a few of them I guess. Most recent was when I was playing Half Life 2. I was going through the part where you can't touch the sand for a reason I will leave out. Anyways, I get to the end and the Queen Ant-Lion was attacking me. I'm throwing everything I have at her: gernages, secondary gernade launcher on the little machine gun thing, even the pistol! Well I developed a tactic of running away with sprint, stopping shooting what I have and waiting for her charge. Then I dodge her charge and sprint away again and do it over. Well she got off a good kick on a crate and it hit me knocking my health down to 5! I thought, well this is it so I turned to shoot, but my machine gun was out of ammo. I just hit my mouse scroll wheel and it landed on the automatic pulse gun....thingy. I thought, why not! I started blasting away only have 30 shots left. She started charging and, I kid you not, the very last bullet killed her before she got to me....I had to shut the game off after I saved it. My heart was about to jump out of my chest!



Here's a tip. The next time you play HL2, and you get to that section, carry some planks and anything else you can use to climb on. Put the planks down on the sand and prop them up on the ledge and climb back up. The ant lion can't get you up there, and you can blast away.

I got a big surprise playing HL2, episode one, when I got to the part where you have to face the big ant lion in the city. I've got Gordon running around all over the place shooting and running. I duck around the side of the APC and the big ant lion runs into the APC and the APC rolls over on him and kills him. Talk about a surprise.


----------



## Cellus

Defeating Ghaleon in Lunar 1. He was definitely the hardest boss encounter in a RPG I have ever seen by a mile and oh so worth it to beat. While I was never a huge fan of the game, the boss encounter made up for it in sheer terror and difficulty.

Don't know how hard he is? Well imagine a boss who can almost kill the entire party in a single turn, every turn, since he can do two turns for every one of yours. Oh yes, and he levels up as you do so you will never outstrip him.

Do you really not know how hard he is? He's so hard you will continually lose _even while cheating with a GameShark_. The developers who worked on that game obviously put far too many zeroes into his stats. I only finally beat him (only once without cheating) after three hours in combat at max level with the best equipment and items in the game.

Most memorable? Absolutely. More bosses need to be like him, though slightly less *cluck!**quack!**honk!*


----------



## 40sondacurb

When you're playing Star Craft and you've been secretly building up the Zerg you've mind controlled until you're maxed out on both protoss and Zerg.

Then you ally vision hear them give one final "o ****" then rape.


----------



## ebackhus

heh...

ZERG RUSH OMG!!!!11!!eleventyone


----------



## thetrindreturns

Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned......

It just had to be..... the opening sequence/tram ride in the first Half life, Back in the good old days of the late nineties.

That was THE pinnacle of gaming for me, especially at the time when the gaming selection was going bland, it was like the biggest shellshock moment ever!

Im a HL fanboy, i apologise.


----------



## Fr4665

i agree with the first HL it just had that weird flair going on. Another moment is when you take part of an only once or very rare occurance of hack and slash in diablo defeating dclone and other godly rare bosses.


----------



## Ruzzy

My gaming memory must've been a few days ago on Zero Hour.

I decided to take over a GLA base because i wanted the scud storms (i was Lasor general). So what i had done was loaded up 3 Chinnoks with Snipers, Rocket men and Rangers (8 in each). So i air lifted them just south of the base, i decided to go for the supply stash as it was least defended (i was doing this against Easy enemies because i was trying out the map i made). 

Ok, so the snipers started picking off the workers and gained several levels doing so. I got my rangers into position and started capturing the supply stash - By this time i had grabbed the attention of 5 quad cannons lingering nearby and they moved closer, so i had my Rocketmen use the lasor sights to utterly own the quad cannons. Unfortunatly the rocketmen got killed but took out 3 of the cannons in the process.

This is the close part - i had nearly captured the building and the cannons turned their sights on the rangers and opened fire (8 rangers remaining)

about half way through capturing (5 rangers remaining)

nearly done! and the cannons ran over my rangers (1 remaining). JUST i swear a splitsecond, not even that, a nano second after capturing the building my soldier got killed! 

Now heres the 'Rescue', i started pumping workers out of the stash to the nearby waiting chinnoks, the snipers supplying cover from hostile infantry, the workers rushed out the stash while the cannons were busy destroying the building. Once they had destroyed it they killed one of the workers but by this time the snipers and the 4 workers who had got out were safely in the chinnoks and on their way home 

me and my friend were screaming at the screen. it was so tense!

thats gotta be one of the best times. or when Burton danced with 5 scorpion tanks *thinks* but thats a story for another time me thinks =D


----------



## pharoah

id have to say my most memorable moment is when i was hosting a server for the microsoft game freelancer.i had been running this server for several months.when several folks come on at once.one of them asked who is the server op,and i responded.they made a smart remark like yeah right.dont know who is familiar with this game,but the op had total control you could move people to any solar system,planet,or base.you could change any of there equipment money level etc etc.so i moved them them to the most hostile system there was,and they were in pathetic noob ships.2 of those guys actually managed to make it back to the starting system in those pathetic ships.so i told them that was some acomplishment making it from there to here in a starflier.so i gave both of them 5 million credits as a reward for pulling off the near impossible.they never made any other smart remarks again,and actually turned out to be fantastic players on the server.


----------



## gamerman0203

pharoah said:


> id have to say my most memorable moment is when i was hosting a server for the microsoft game freelancer.i had been running this server for several months.when several folks come on at once.one of them asked who is the server op,and i responded.they made a smart remark like yeah right.dont know who is familiar with this game,but the op had total control you could move people to any solar system,planet,or base.you could change any of there equipment money level etc etc.so i moved them them to the most hostile system there was,and they were in pathetic noob ships.2 of those guys actually managed to make it back to the starting system in those pathetic ships.so i told them that was some acomplishment making it from there to here in a starflier.so i gave both of them 5 million credits as a reward for pulling off the near impossible.they never made any other smart remarks again,and actually turned out to be fantastic players on the server.


Sounds like something I'd do to a mouthy player! :laugh:

I was playing DoD:S a couple nights ago and I forget what map it was, but the teams where 5 on 5 at that point. The match just started and I ran to the center flag with a few team mates and captured it then cut through a building. Theres a room where there are stairs coming up from a lower level and stairs going up to a higher level. I ran into the room and there were two enemies on the stairs going down. I opened up on them and before either got a shot out, I was running over their dead, polygonic bodies. I then ran through the room on the lower level and two guys where standing outside the building shooting at one of my team mates. I opened up and plowed them over too. I wiped out 4 out of 5 guys in less than 5 seconds. only one guy left and my other team mates quickly dispatched him. The other team was spawning again just as we captured the last flag and won in under a minute! It was sweet!!!


----------



## forcifer

new one:

was playing opposing force (fun game if you beat hl1 and dont have hl2) and i come into this room with about 7-10 ninjas. nades+power pistol = gone in 5 minutes


----------



## KoLAddict

I think the most memorable gaming moment for me will still be the time when I was (I think) 9 or 10. I was sitting in my room with my trusty Sega Genesis playing Shining Force 2. I was at the battle against Talos, the giant (the battle you fight to gain the Caravan). I had a loose tooth, and during the map it fell out. Nothing truly spectacular, but it's the only time I've lost a tooth during a game


----------



## Lord Sirian

I remember one time when i was playing a game called Red Faction (great game by the way) i was using a rail gun. the funny thing about the rail gun is that it can shoot through walls, people and just about anything else. I was on a fortress on one side when i spotted an enemy sniper, i took aim and fired, hoping to get the sniper before he got me. Well, i got the sniper but at that exact moment, one person ran in front of him and another ran behind. All three of them died! I was more than a little surprised to see them all go spinning to their deaths... It was quite odd because i had been aiming to get their sniper, instead i ended up with their sniper and 2 of their flag defenders.


----------



## Lord Sirian

Forgot about this one (don't know how considering it happened not too long ago) I was playing Diablo II and just got to the part where you fight Diablo himself, anyway, he mages the heck outta ya and its a real pain... i once made the mistake of getting in the way of his main mage blast, i survived, barely, anyway after running away screaming my head off a few thousand times, coming back, inflicting pathetic damage, I finally killed him, heh heh being lvl 39, he's the only thing who moves my exp bar even a fraction, I was glad...


----------



## Nik00117

I got several moments one funny one.

On a map in CS:CZ it was me and 5 other teammates vs one guy. Either way we were runninga bout and I well I know where he was so I tossed a nade (remember we are all fairly low health) well it bounces back and kills me, and 5 other people who happened to be my teamates. yes we lost  but it was a good laugh still friends with a few of the guys and we still laugh about that moment.

Another time in CS:S it was on more or less a sniper faved map. Either way somehow it become 1 v 7 I had a M4 with a little over a clip left. Needless to say I was careful with my ammo but on the last guy I ran out of ammo I thought I had my finger on 2 but I had it on 3  this guy still had ammo and was firing and I saw the knife and I was like "O ****, o well **** it!" to i knifed him as he is sitting there fratically firing at a man with 20 somthing health with a AK  wonderful momemnt. That was mostly luck.

ANother good one was on RTW. It was online and it was supposed to be a 2 v 2 however my teammate was a *** and swithced before the game started. So it was a 3 v 1. I was greek with those phalanx (wasn't even sure on the map) either way my enemy was some germainice and roman. And I got to defend a small town with tight streets. They didn't know my civ either right away and promplty began talking **** on how screwed I am etc you know the drill.

Needless to say I didn't gaurd my walls  I gaurded my city center with my archers and phalanxes they didn't have any Cats they just had archers and well it was a long battle I believe in the end I killed all but maybe 200-300 units and they killed 100 of mine  Lets just say when we got back into chat I felt it was a necessary to say "Yea, um weren't you supposed to "pwn" me?" they didn't say anything.


----------



## s p a d e s

Sonic Adventure, Beating Perfect Chaos as Super Sonic, I musta dropped the controller eight or nine times, but I finally beat him and got the biggest satisfaction of playing a game ever.


----------



## DrStudly

battle for middle earth

when i won a 3vs1 battle cus my allies quit and i cameback and won agaisnt 3 experienced players
and they were gloating the whole match too until they couldn't take me down

=P


----------



## usedHONDA

Most memorable gaming moment?

All you base are belong to us. I tribute to it, I created this thumbnail-sized animated gif:


----------



## mecoatwar

I have 2:

1. On half life 2 on the level nova Prospekt I shot open a guard towers window and launched a grenade in. THE ENTIRE TOP FLOOR EXPLODED IT WAS SO COOL.

2. the other was playing Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time with my sister and brother.


----------



## mecoatwar

I remembered another one I was playing Battlefield 2142 when i heard someone walking up behind me and without looking through the scope, turned around, saw that it was indeed one of the enemy about to knife me and blasted the guy off the roof with a sniper Rifle in Camp Gibralter. This same guy i killed in the same location three more times.:grin:


----------



## forcifer

any time using the crossbow in hl2


----------



## Atypicality

Some friends and I were having a RF LAN and a few drinks. Later in the night, one of my friends not only fell off his chair trying to "dodge my fire" but completely broke it in the process.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Classic! ray: 

I've got a new one.
Playing Supreme Commander the other day and I discovered the Strategic Missile Launchers (aka Nukes).
I tested one out and was blown away (Literally, it was a small map, the explosion damaged my own base), by the sheer power of it.

Naturally, I proceeded to build another 5 and queue up some missiles, set them to launch upon strategic places on the map once they had built(including on my own base, I was going down, thought i'd go out with a big bang), sat back and watched the show.
Seconds later the nukes launched in unison, i zoomed out to follow the arc of the missiles as they zoomed skywards.
I grinned as I watched them spread out over the map and come raining down, the next second, all the nukes that were travelling over my enemies base were gone. No! I cried, they must have had missile defence emplacements.
So instead of wiping out everything on the map, I succesfully launched 3 nukes at myself. Wiping out everything I controlled and presenting me with the 'You have been defeated' Pop-up.

Not my finest moment, but I won't be forgetting it any time soon.


----------



## Mrs Nerevar

Okay, my coolest moment was pretty simple. Like most people I have had a number of cool moments, but I honestly don't remember them.

It was late at night, and I was playing Oblivion, everything in game matched the real world. It was the middle of the night, the moon was just to my right, and all of a sudden in unison, it started to rain both in game and outside my window. It was the freakiest thing ever, but way cool!


----------



## Lemonio

oh definetly desecrating fargoth's corpse


----------



## -d-

A few aces in CS:S (when you kill all of the players on the opposite team, by yourself). Damn it feels good to take out 7 or 8 guys with a single gun. Wish I had taken more demos, but I guess I'll repeat sooner or later 

But I can't forget those old SOF2 days (on of the best FPS EVER ). We were down in a scrim, probably 5-0. I wasn't playing, but they finally let me in. I came in, and went something like 15-2, and we won it 10-6. 

Definately alot of good memories in FPS.. 


The good ol' days


----------



## mark5hs

either psycho mantis or one time when I was playing CS at a lan party on the map office, the other team had the idea of everyone buying shields and moving in a turtle formation, so we use grenades to make them scramble and when there was only one of them left, I had a shield I picked up and a desert eagle so I was shooting at him and he was shooting at me and all of a sudden another person from my team runs out from behind the corner and knifes him in the back. it was funnier than I make it sound


----------



## Go The Power

Playing BFME for about 5 hours playing with a group of friends,very hard!
And also at school playing AO2


----------



## Nik00117

When after 6 months of listening to a kid talk about how uber skilled he is at halo one day he suddenly shuts up.

Come to find out, he and his and I quote "Uber group of halo gamers" got beat by a bunch of "newbs" is I believe the term they used when they went head to toe.


----------



## Nik00117

Got done with a fairly good CS:S round.

I was kinda upset with myself cause I was doing poorly but this round fixed all of this.

I was in losttemple (custom map) guarding bomb site I believe it was B. All but one of my teammates were killed and he was on the other side of the map. 

So either way we are both guarding our sectors willing to take out as many Ts as possible. Then my buddy comes over says he had four Ts pinned if I swoop around I can flank them. So I do it and I see to my amusement 4 Ts all crunched and firing at him. So I set up my first shot figuring chances are the second they see one guy go down they are going start returning fire on me. So I head shot him move a bit take my next shot head shot, move again head shot. Next guy by this time had saw what just happened and turned on me. He went down just as quickly. No head shot more of a chest shot. 

So theres 3 of them left my buddy hes low on ammo and health and not that much of a use to me. I then saw that he died in bomb site A so I move into bomb site A, one T is planting the bomb well the other I can't see and another is looking in the other direction. I aim at the T who I carelly saw stop planting the bomb and aim for me. I took him out at this point I switched to teh T guarding his flank and killed him. 

Doing my previous assault I had picked up a frag so I wip it out toss it and then strafe to where I believe the last remaining T is. Hes been damaged by my nade so I let a burst into him.

And boom I won the round 

Apparently they thought they were firing at me, so when they saw the first guy go down they thought it was just a lucky shot from the guy on their front and not the flank. 

So basically it was a 1 v 7 and I got 7 kills was a nice round


----------



## BrianTwigley

My first set of Generals Dog Tags on BF2142. I was a recruit, and there are about 50k point differences. He was so angry at me he thought I was using hax. Good times.


----------



## campfire_2

2142 , seems something was screwed up big-time on the server . The enemy went a tad overboard on their supply drop ... gotta check this screen shot out .


----------



## Nik00117

Just had a funny moment in RTW. It was a FFA 2 CPU players 3 human CPU was on a team so we humans we gangbanged the CPU player and then we fought each other. Well one army was all cal other was a mix of phalanx and I was heavy legion with cav/archer support.

So what happened was I had to take on the phalanx heavy army didn't hurt me too bad still hurt though. So i'm busy working on this guy kill him and then after I kill him I notice this big blue blop on the map and go O he is far away it won't be a issue to form up.

Then he began his charge and I went "opps thats not infantry" so after sustaining medicore losses I had all of about 3 mins to form my entire line up for a full on cal blast. Needles to say my biggest cocnern was first getting my main line up Which I did SECONDS before he hit. In fact my archers only got 2 volleys of fire off (which IMHO did jack **** for damage) and then he hit my infantry dead center. My most upgraded unit lasted all of about 5 seconds. However I rushed frontal in with my general 3 cav and one infantry to hold him there as my other infantry went to the flanks.

This really hurt him in fact in chat he was like "Wow, I didn't expect that" I replied "nor did I"

He still won but he sustained 3/4 causatively taking me on. Had I not so heavily been involved in the first two skirishmes my legions would of had pilas AKA destorying his first few units of horses, and i'd of had more infantry and better formation. However he miscalucated his move focused all his troops on one group and I just slammed the **** outta him. 

In the end I took about 75% ofhis army out, he left with about 15% left. I think it was well played on my part.


----------



## tech-it-^

My Favorite gaming moment? Probably one of my best and most cherished memories of all time... 

My friends and I would play Halo (halo 1) online for hours on end. Yeah we didn't have the most interesting lives at that point but looking back I see that it was the best time because I was with the best of friends.

We would just bring all of are tv's and xbox's over, hook up, and play for hours. Best times ever.


----------



## deus 0.96

Do you by gaming include p&p gaming cuz if yes then it would be when my friend donated poisoned food to the orphanage and later got rewarded for telling them what the disease was on an old d&d session hehe, and if not well...there were some old gaming moments but from the newer ones id say the part in war3 when Arthas kills Uther and and spills his fathers ashes onto the ground...i was so badly pissed at that moment lol...


----------



## Nik00117

Just won a battle in RTW with a highly upgrad legion unit aganist 300 rebls.

Never expected to win, merely to inflict damage.

Kinda funny, at how that game can turn out.

My only adv was
Superior units (can't even call it units it was only one)
High ground

Their adv was
It was an ambush
They out numbered me nearly 10-1
They have a varied army, consisting of archers, infatry and calavry.

I won, I could of so easily defeated this legion with that army, march just outside of pila range, hav your archers kill a few well moving your calavry to the rear, Space your infatry so that you can hit them on their left, and right flnaks on top of frontal.

I'd of had minial losses, i'd estimate 20-30 men.

They'd of lost everything.


----------



## DumberDrummer

Playing BF 1942 on El Alamein. Buddy of mine on opposing side was in a plane, flying low and shooting people up. I get in a jeep and time it just right so I fly off a cliff and hit him out of the air, killing him. I bailed out and survived. It was awesome. 

Other than that, I'm sure I've had tons of "Woah, did you see that?" moments, but nothing particularly notable springs to mind.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Hmm... Well i was on BF2 playing on the Map with the Dam.. Carnt remember the proper name for it... Anyway i was the USA flying around in a jet when the enemy was closing fast on me, (now im an ok pilot not the best and not the wost). Well i decided to get rid of him by flying through the dams turbine tunnel thing at top speed while upside down.. At the same moment of entering the tunnel i saw my problem.. There was a USA Tank, APC and a Blackhawk all trying to capture the flag in the tunnel. I thought "crap", i slammed right into the blackhawk which blew up the tank and apc.. My kills went from 44 to -20... Apparently the APC and Blackhawk were full of ppl.. I i was kicked for having so many TK's... lol oh well..


----------



## mecoatwar

another one comes to mind. While playing Bf 2142 I found a sniper position of verdun in all this wrekage and got about 15 headshots yet the opposing team couldn't figure out what was killing all of them it was pretty funny. Another one is playing runescape for hours with my friends. Seems stupid now but is sure was fun killing things on that game for hours on end just to raise my level. memories


----------



## donleo49

I would have to say landing the 757-200 at SLC or Salt Lake City on Flight Simulator 2004 and knowing as soon as those wheels hit the ground I had nailed my captains rating. It was a long flight from Pensacola to Salt Lake and had to turn off the auto pilot for the last 100 miles, so hitting the glide slope and middle of the runway was quite a thrill.

I still love that game but on a laptop it just doesn't work real well.


----------



## mebegaming

i had a few very rememberable gaming moments
i dont know if this would be concidered a gaming moment but...

i was in an arcade on one of the daycare's feild trips (im 15 now, i was like 11 then) and the arcade had a huge lottery machine and about like 8 other kids there just pumping in tokens and not getting much back. so i went up there to just put one token in (because i wanted to play more games!) when i put it in the machine spinned and the first landed on "double bar" and so did the second, third, and forth.

(ok...this is the most rememberable gaming moment...not the happyest gaming moment...)

ok...i stood there stunned... 4 double bars was the biggest prize there for 200 tokens. since there were like 8 other kids there they all jumped for the tokens at the same time before me... and befor i could shake them down for their tokens they all took off...i only ended up with 20 tokens >.<
you do NOT know how mad i was that day. 
but after that with the tokens i had and the 20 extra tokens i had, i beat one of the arcade game, where you are that one fighter plane and you go agaist the MASSIVE armis of other tanks, ships, and planes. so i guess it made up for it a little...
it took 10 tokens for the last boss!


----------



## u551

There are so many... One was in Operation Flashpoint multiplayer, a guy in chopper attacked me and my buddies while we were crossing an open field on foot. I watched helplessly as rockets killed the whole team, i was badly wounded and frustrated and threw one shot with Dragunov at the flying chopper from very far. Dont know hows this possible but the round killed the pilot and i was like woah, I rock... Until the uncontrolled chopper with dead guy came crashing down from the sky and killed me in collision. That was way crazier than I can make it sound


----------



## Nik00117

One was just recently, in world in conflict.

What had happened was I was just flattened by a nuke my entire army and my teamates army was utterly thrown into chaos. so I had 40 points so threw a diasy cutter at the enemy, killing 4 players  they all were like "god damn dude" amazing.

heres a screeny

Was a funny oment kinda cause like I was really teed off that the round had been going so bad but the come back was well worth it  I believe we still lost though something like 90% of the map to 10% or somethign simliar it was a fun fight though


----------



## tatsumaru

I have a few.

One of them was in Call of Duty (I actually have a YouTube video with this moment.. probably why I remember it) and I was on the Stalingrad map... I went towards a broken down building with a whole in the wall, about to go in, but I heard a grenade so took cover and after the explosion ran in, through the smoke, there was a flash of a weapon, and then I saw a Russian enemy running towards me... Somehow I managed to zoom, get the cross hair on him and kill him... It was such a satisfying kill!!

Here's the video(Link!), the kill is at 1:40-1:53.

Another was back when I used to play on WoW, me and about 5 others decided to raid Oggrimmar, so we ran in and up on top of the bank, and we were doing so well!!! (it was a good plan because they had to come up to get us, and we had a real good mage in our party who would jump out and deal loads of damage as soon as someone came up, and because we had two rogues, if anyone got near to the mage, we would backstab them.) we must have killed about 25 horde before we died. 

When I was 9 and I got my N64, I actually thought I was dreaming... I was on a boat coming from Ireland to England and I opened the N64 on the boat too look at it and grin.

Finally when I was about 14 in Diablo II, my account got hacked (someone guessed my password). I was so upset, I'd spent ages playing getting all my equipment and I couldn't remember all of my friends user names, so I had to just look out for them and tell them what happened.

that's a few of mine! 

_Edit-_
Also, just thought I'd add this... When I found out two friends I used to play with had passed away! One person I used to know from Diablo II and another guy who I used to play lots of different games with! They we're great people!


----------



## Labyrinth

Mine would be on quake wars i was running with a airstrike marker, went to throw it but dropped it since i got shot, then a airstrike came in and wiped about 6teammates out, whoops lol


----------



## mrky1986

WOW! So many memories! Resident Evil, Zelda, Ok the best one ever... Eternal Darkness on the gamecube, every now and then u get these Hallucinations, the worst one must of been when it asks you to save the game and you click yes, then it says 'formatting memory card' 

but it was ok, because it goes back into the game with the character saying 'this cant be happening'

it scared me so much that i had to reset the machine and check the memory card! It was ok though!

One of the best gaming moments of my life! Good game too! Very under-rated.


----------



## Go The Power

The funniest thing happened to me when play GTA Vice City.... I was driving around, parked my car in front of the one of the mall, i hoped out and was trying to decide if I should do the rampage or guy in and buy some weapons, all of a sudden some gang member run up to the car jumped in it and drove off with it, LOL. I thought that was pretty funny I wasn't expecting it :laugh:


----------



## beefers1

my fav was in super smash bros melee. i'm got particularly good (i was using my friend's GC) and i was playing my friend, who's really good. i was yoshi, and he was dr. mario. we each had one life left, but i had considerably more damage than him. he knocked me off the edge, and i used my double jump, but it wasn't good enough to get back on the stage, and i missed by an extremely small margin. but he was standing on the very edge of the stage, and by some miracle i accidentally pressed B and "licked" him, turned him into an egg and he went out of my yoshi's rear end, as an egg. and so we were both plummeting to our doom. he desperately tried to get out of the egg, but to no avail. he was falling faster than me, and hit the edge a split second before i did. SOOOO LUCKY!!! that wasn't the first, or the only, time i won against him, but it sure was the closest!


----------



## beefers1

i love gta too. i have both vice city and san andreas. all of those moments were pretty memorable. especially those really exhilarating racing missions, or those extremely fun airplane missions. i don't like shooting very much, though. just cruisin' down the endless highway in my big 18-wheeler ("tanker" or "linerunner", or occasionally the "roadtrain") or in a camper. or a really fast sports car. my fav. was the banshee. or cruising the skies in a dodo or cropduster. nothing too fast, just sit back and enjoy the view.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

saints row lol

**** that ******


----------



## brandonatedson

Mine must be... playing World of Warcraft, fighting Gruul (25 person raid to kill him), hes at 1% which can be anywhere from 1 to 10,000 health for gruul, Theres me (fury warrior) and a hunter(marksman) left, gruul 1 shots the hunter while im behind him, hit my bloodthirst key before he can turn around to hit me adn he dies  lots of ***?!'s on vent,

The other was beating the final boss on Golden Sun 2(best game evar) It was the hardest boss i encountered in a loong time, i later figured out i was 5 levels below the recommened level, but after a 35min long battle, and a lot of attempts i finally beat him down. You can only have 2 people attacking at a time, other two pretty much have to use the 2 djiin that shield you and make you take less dmg each round. Then you pray he doesnt use his damn attack that wipes you out completly if you dont have the djiin out.


----------



## beefers1

oh! oh! how about hitting the game-tying 3 pointer in NBA (with Derek Fisher, which has the same first name as me)! the score was 55-52 in favor of the other team, with 2 seconds left, when we stole the ball, and called time. After, Horry inbounded it to Bryant, who passed to Fisher and took the shot 5 feet beyond the 3 point line. The buzzer rang just as the ball went in.


----------



## beefers1

oh btw, I went on to lose in OT, when again I attempted a game-winning 3 pointer, this time with Bryant, but missed.


----------



## Ramileous

Oblivion, in a cave, its dark and quiet and I turn a corner and suddenly a goblin jumps out at me. My heart explodes and i jump out of my chair AHHHHHHH!!!

Yeah, that game is amazing.


----------



## MaianTrey

In good ol' CS 1.6, I was playing on a custom map (cf_dust - made by cF.TonyDanza) and I happened to be faced with a 5 on 1 at the end of one particular round. I had killed the bomb carrier earlier in the round and was guarding the bomb, and had around 16hp and a Pump Shotgun. I fully expected to be obliterated that round, and figured I'd be welcomed with "nt" from my fallen teammates. Well, the remaining terrorists happened to stick together (smart on their part, as they already knew I was using a pump shotgun). They came at me in a big open area in the middle of the map all at once, with AK fire comin' at me. Somehow, with my Kangaroo-style of Pumping that I had adapted a few months prior, I managed to dispatch all 5 terrorists with 6 shots without getting hit once. It was amazing. Everyone was just like "Holy s***!" Basically from that point on, nobody ever doubted my pump skills again. Good times.

Also, on that same map, a few months back (from now, not then) we had a special event. The clan I'm in had hosted a "Gladiator vs. Shankenstein" event on that map. Basically, it was one Gladiator, who could use any weapon they wanted, vs. five Shankensteins, who were restricted to using only Knives and Grenades.
Apparently, during nearly a dozen outings, the Shankensteins had never been defeated. Well, I flat out annihilated them.

Here's a screenshot of the final score after 10 rounds (I had 35 kills before I finally died once):
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/MaianTrey/Screenshots/Maian-Glad02.jpg

And here's my highest damage total after a single round:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a236/MaianTrey/Screenshots/Maian-Glad01.jpg


----------



## Ageclipsegt

imported_Sister said:


> Final Fantasy VII, when Aeris dies. I was shocked.


I was gonna say that. Me too.


----------



## supermep

I'm going to have to say the entire 16 hours I played Dreamfall in. I love that game. Haven't played it since, but I've never been so sucked into a game before. I was known for gaming for a few hours striaght but nothing as drastic as that. I felt the emotions, I cared for Zoe as if she was a dear friend and I wanted nothing more for things to end for good.

Any other "good" game I can think of I just wondered when it ended. If Dreamfall had carried on 20 more hours there's no doubt in my mind I would have kept playing all the way through. Amazingly enough I wasn't alone to experiance this game. My sister played the entire game with me as well. And she never plays anything other than Bejeweled and Balders Gate 1/2-Icewind Dale 1/2- Diablo kind of games!

Great stuff.


----------



## Rolyin

The best moment for me was when after playing around 17 hours of mass effect I completed the game, then decided to go and do it again and found out I could use the same character it made me happy


----------



## Rolyin

I have tried that and it is still not working, I forgot to mention that the duct fan isn't spinning either.
I am taking some pictures at the moment so I will link you to them and they might help.
Thanks


----------



## Deleted090308

When I answered a phone in Kingpin and somebody said "Goodbye".  :laugh:


----------



## JHawk3

Mine is in Halo 3

I will most likely never get to replicate this, but I was on Guardian, in a Rumble Pit game. I was playing with 3 other people in the room (We had 2 XBoxes and 2 TV's), so it was basically us 4 and 2 others.

I ran out in the middle, killed a guy, and threw down a bubble shield to regen shields. I turn around to see one of my friends run at me, and another enemy behind him. My friend throws a blue sticky, it BOUNCHES OFF THE SHIELD AND STICKS TO THE GUY BEHIND HIM! I got beat down immediately after that, mainly cause I was in shock of what I just saw.

I'll never see it done again, and unfortunately we didn't save it. But wow. We watched that reply like twenty times. It was HILARIOUS!

Another time was when I went +33 on a K/D ratio due to me splattering EVERYBODY with a banshee in a game of Neutral Assault in BTB on Valhalla. Good, good times.


----------



## Joshie

Mines has got to be Ace combat 6 skies of Liberation. It was the final level and I was maxing out teh F-15E striker Eagle towards the Stridon squadron and fired by special weapons (XAAM) MISSED all the planes but hit the rail gun. LOL I was so surprised I forgot i was at full speed and flew straight into the gun.


----------



## rich.bronson

Mine would have to be winning the Super Bowl in Madden on the all-Madden level with a game winning 50-yard field goal to win the game by a point as time expired. Great feeling.


----------



## 3PointJ

Starting up Sonic The Hedgehog on the Mega Drive/Genesis, and the words SEEEEGAAA! play through the TV...

I thought it was amazing a game could speak at the time.


----------



## Dsurian

Not much activity in here but still wanting to say stuff...enjoyed reading all of the above and i got too many memories.

1- Everyone who has played CS:S has got an ace (or close to one) and its just such an exhilaration...but to clarify somethin, you can always camp, seek cover, reload and everything during an ace - this one time, i nearly got an ace without a single reload or stop during a solo rush. 26 man server(13v13), in office, on Terrorists with an m4/deagle/frag/smoke. Was afk for the first 30 seconds of the round but there had been no kills...CT's just got a chance to get into front office and what-not. Rushed office once i had gotten back to my computer - ran into bathroom, threw smoke to cover my exit some. Rushed out sprayin, killing 6 (3 headshots) ct's with one clip of my m4, quick-drew a frag and threw it towards front stairs, quick-drew my deagle and continued into front office getting 3 kills (2 headshots) with one clip along with 1 more kill from the nade i threw, quick-drew my knife to circle back around to the front stairs, assassinating two more ct's, finally coming to a rest in a corner, reloading everything and checkin if i had any nades. Wasn't a true ace due to the last guy gettin killed by a teamate and the guy i killed with the nade musta been severly wounded by a teamate...but the flow of that round...my skill/amazing luck mixed with the slight stupidity/bad luck of the opposing team and the amazing timing...just memorable.

2- Could probably be a hundred scenes in Baldurs Gate 2 that i could re-live, but the most recent would be a particular party member overhearing a discussion between NonPlayerCharachters and auto-attacking a perticular NPC due to what he said/did. Keep replaying that game and i keep gettin surprised by interesting pieces of story/code the designers have included.

3- Replaying Dues Ex. Like in BG2, you can play it differently each time and the new little bits of dialogue really throw you off...makes it almost like your playing an entirely new game...

...and yes, i love RPG's...especially when the designers take the time to make it truly remarkable (que Dues Ex. Baldurs Gate series, Mass Effect, etc.)


----------



## stressfreesoul

Sitting down to play Halo and GTA for 3 days straight, every time a new release emerged. A ritual that will live on until video games cease to exist...


----------



## Eddy_Steel

Mine was playing SWG in 2005, after 8 months of playing I finally got my toon to become a jedi Padawan god it was hard to become a jedi but that what makes the interesting( back in the day now SWG sucks). The moment i turned a Jedi a received a message saying that my force sensitive training was complete and the SWG music started playing man it was very emotional cause the many hours of playing finally paid off.( ya ya call me corny i don't care).


----------



## Lawrence7591

Hm, probably playing Double Dragon II for the first time, finishing Golden Axe II (loved that game) and defeating Ragnaros after just one week in the new guilde


----------



## JiB410

BF1942 DCFinal mod, last year online on "heli-training Servers" took out a Hind helicopter by using the boost function in a Lada...

the most satisfying thing i have ever done in any game lol.


----------



## randomuser83

getting 9 kills in a 16 vs 16 match in CS on dust 2. last 4 kills i was the only one alive and the last 2 kills I only has 1 hp and 20-something armor. That had to be the most memorable one.


----------



## Toucan Sam

I played Runescape for a good 4 years; don't laugh. My favorite moment was when I dressed up about as bad as possible with a terrible weapon. This kid who thought he was so cool was wearing expensive items and attacking me and I kept crying out like "stpo!" (yes i spelled that wrong) to make him think I was new. Little did he know I had a dragon dagger in my inventory and 78 strength, so I hit a 24,24 special followed by a 17,1 special. He didn't have time to eat.
I got about 1 million gp worth of stuff from that drop, and people tried to jump me but I was better than all of them.
That was one memory from the hundreds 
As much as I hate that game now, I can't help but think how it contributed to me learning how to type 80wpm with consistancy. And all the fun I had while wasting the hours away on it. :grin:


----------



## Twysta`

Oh I have so many too like most of you!

1 was in Call of Duty: United Offensive when I was on a new map and I found myself as the last man on my team in what I think was maybe search and destroy against 7, where I remember after killing 4 I ended up in a building... and then managed to kill 1 and found the last remaining two together, I got 1 of them and with not even a second left killed the final man to win the round.

Although I guess maybe the most memorable was during a game of Battlefield 2, where I was playing with 5 other friends and we were all in one squad. I forget the name of the map, but it was a China vs. USA map and I'd managed to get hold of a chopper, so the squad all piled on and there's all of us in this chopper, a medic, engineers, support... we had it sorted! So we went away capturing the points when at one point an enemy blackhawk came in range and starting firing at us, I attempted to circle the blackhawk so that the side gunner could shoot it down, but they seemed to be doing more damage so I began to fly away (possibly from ground fire). So in the middle of this one of my mates bails from the chopper because he thinks it's going down, but due to the engineer on board (he was repairing all the time) we managed to get away, everyone safe (minus a scaredy cat) and with a full repaired chopper! And then all we got over radio coms for the next 5 minutes was: "Need pickup!" But the ground was too hot to go down and get him and the rest of us in the chopper were all just cracking up. Oh the memories! :grin:


----------



## peterako

there are quite a few, but there is only one that tops them all.
when i finished sudeki in pc. man that game was HARD with all the meaning of the word.
i battled the final boss countless times untill i found a technic to kill him. i was so exadurated when i finaly killed him.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Tell you what, I played Doom on the Xbox (original) but I could never complete that final boss, you know, the massive one that stomps on you as soon as see you while chucking horrible mutants from hell at you. Really gut me that I never finished that, its about hte only game I never finished.


----------



## Tahuphoenix

A long time ago when I played Duke Nukem 3D and killed the last boss. Evertime I played the game I remember facing diffrent bosses in the end, but I remember battling the undewater boss and the football boss:grin:


----------



## Fapguy

My moment was probably in counter strike source, playing a 10 vs 10 fight with some crappy friends, we were playing versus some pro players from a VIA server. DE_DUST2, my team was CT's, well long story short, 9 CT's died, 10 vs me, i kill 9 of them, and i grenade myself to death.. YAY? I was so pissed at myself for weeks! LOL


----------



## zyonchaos

My favourite Halo 3 Big team Ranked battle social.

It starts off bad then just gets funny. In the lobby most of my team bin out of the game when they find out that most of the opposition are mucho higher ranks than us.

Me I dont care a game is a game is a game.

So it turns out 8 on 1(<<me yay). On Valhalla, so to start with jump into a warthog and start tanking it over there side of the map trying to run them over managing to dodge everything they could throw at me (<minor miracle). Then I see 4 of them coming towards me so handbrake the warthog and jump out just as a rocket hits me from the other side. Awesome


I hear you thinking whats so awesome about that???

Well the guy that killed me with the rocket, succeeded in also blowing up the warthog, which exploded and rolled into his 4 team mates that were trying to kill me from that side, Now that is what I call a betrayal. Finished the game with about 30 kills to me I lost, but I went down fighting on my own lol.


----------



## dr. feel good

to me, i couldn't stop laughing when i played the origianl silent hill again, and was killed and abducted by aliens as an ending! a pure classic ending.:smile: i thought that was sweet


----------



## Goomba000

I was playing SOCOM Fireteam Bravo 2 online, and it was supposed to be 3 on 3, but my team bailed on me so it ended up being 5 on 1. Plus I picked a AK-47 without any attachments. Somehow I managed to beat all 5 of them by myself... It was so sweet!


----------



## matches878489

my most memorale gaming moment would have to been when i was playing god of war
i know it sounds stupid but i have a good reason
you know how right after u mive the steads of time then go to the island and u have to fight some harpies by a pool of water well some how iwhen i steped on the pool of water i fell into it then i was as if i was swiming but i could go anywhere on the map i could even go off the bitmap i was listeraly swiming through everything all doors unmoveable objects and stuff like that lol isnt that great? lol


----------



## matches878489

lol that was fun


----------



## Nashy19

When I was on the radio and the other DJ massed a few hundred people on Runescape, I was of course the last man standing with epic team coordination (and a few hp)


----------



## bigBOSSman23

It's probably gotta be when I was like 10 or so and I use to still play super mario bros on super nintendo....finally beating bowser was one of the gratifying experiences a kid like me could ever have lol it took me months to do it!! I still love that game!


----------



## Rocketpass

got in trouble when i was younger....was grounded for all xmas break...got gta...only thing that got me through it lol


----------



## dm01

My most memborable moment was when I figured out how to use the MS-DOS command line to start games all by myself. You young'uns have no idea the POWER that I felt. Yes, this was back in the days of MS-DOS, the BBS, and 5" floppies.

The game was the original Math Blaster. Yes, educational, I know. I hadn't figured out how to download or install any games at that point. My cousin secretly installed Simon the Sorceror, Legend of Kyrandia, and Beneath a Steel Sky for me after he found out that I could use the command line. To this day, I have not beaten Kyrandia. Sad, I know.


----------



## jonny992

when i spawned camp a 172 sentry kills in TF2


----------



## McNinja

I was watching a the opening sequence for FF8 back in the day (2000) I think for PC and I was like OMG I can see the individual threads on Riona's shirt!

I was amazed! no those graphics are so outdated but I'm always looking for small little cool things in games like how destructible new games are and RED faction 1 or was 2 the eneviroment destruction is still amazing


----------



## B00F

Mine was in Gears of War Online Multiplayer for XB360. i got my first kill by sneaking up on a guy and chain-sawing him.


----------



## piexil

when i was playing moh: airbone a shot a guy in the crotch and he went flying back


----------



## Dvay

I think mine has to be Morrowind. I was far - far from liking any computer game, but suddenly Morrowind got me so hooked that I'e ended up collecting RPG-games any sort. Cannot bring out single moment, or perhaps blowing up walls in one of the expansion set - mmm... whats behind that wall... all that thrill.


----------



## reddevils78

my first kill in my frist CS tourney.. i was the only guy alive in my team, i forgot the map but the guy was some 20-30 metres, i was the sniper and was runnin around wid the pistol n all of a sudden the guy prop up.. it was sheer reflex or rather desperation, i just shot him, one shot, he is dead, perfect headshot.. i killed one more n died but dat is not the point..


----------



## groudon185p

Was yesterday at a lan was playing css and was on the aztec map and every one had pistols and stuff defending both bomb sites when suddenly the whole enemy team just dies and everyone sees me with a magnum sniper and i just laughed was epic i have a few more moments but can't think of them now


----------



## McNinja

Playing left 4 dead when you're surround by hundreds of zombies just racing towrd you and the only thing you can see is the sickly vomiy from a Boomer and the blod from the zombies blasted at point blank range. Gratifying kills of zombies toppling over with one leg or no head and the struggle to stay together as a unit.


----------



## David.lewing

I had A time in Halo 3, I was in a Scorpion Tank on Avalanche and this guy was coming up at me so I shot him, it hit him directly but he kept coming I shot again, hit him, he keeps coming. I shot him like 4 times before he died. I checked in the recent videos and I made sure that he didn't have an over shield and that I didn't miss. I don't know what it was and unfourtunately I FORGOT TO SAVE THE VIDEO!


----------



## Zyrden

The first thing that comes to mind was Anachronox. After beating a tricky boss, you see a movie of the characters prepping to go to the evil part of the universe, then flying through a portal. I was quite excited and ready for the tougher end-game enemies. and then... credits. What!? i was genuinely surprised that the game had ended, and quite dissapointed. Too bad the sequel never made it 

Also a more recent one in Metal Gear Online. After a few games on a server most of the players left, so it was 1v2 but i figured "ah well lets just play." (im not exactly great at this game) But hiding and sniping gave me an end score of 5-1. That gave me a giddy feeling.


----------



## McNinja

I remembered my first time playing a game.

I was 4 years old or so and it was Mario bros for the NES. I was like whoa mario is cool. i dunno I was 4.

or playing Mario 64 when I was younger, that game is still amazing


----------



## Danzen

My most memorable moment was from DAOC. I ruined a toon of mine through a spec change at 6am (made a big mistake with it) and had to all but retire the char. Snuck on a dragon raid (I was 43, the lowest they would accept on the raid) and could not get a group for my low level, so I formed a group with the other lower players, and thus got into the list of group leaders. We were the first group to kill the dragon for that realm on our server, and it dropped respec stones.(Only way to get them at that time) Through blind luck of them letting me tag along, the good fortune of being on the list to get the stones, the luck of finding seven other lower players and the patience to stick through what ended up being 10+ char deaths on the raid, I got a stone, and my favorite char was saved from total gimpness


----------



## stressfreesoul

Ive started using my Commodore 64 again recently, its brought back all sorts of memories from childhood playing Bubble Bobble and Rainbow Islands untill my hands were sore from that stupidly oversized trackball controller, you know the one, with the grooved buttons that left lines in your fingers.
Gaming just aint the same these days.


----------



## stressfreesoul

EDIT: double post


----------



## McNinja

yea I used to have a Commodore 64 when I was really young. 
"ctrl run*"

games have changed so much


----------



## Jaeger Snake

1. my most memorable moment would have to be fighting metal gear rex in mgs1 and then gray fox fought it and took out its radome and then was crushed by rex.


that was very sad, i wanted to cry then.


2. playing bf2 online as usmc when our team only had bout 15 or so tickets left and the ohter team had round about the same amount.
we took all the command points and got to the last uncappable one, but we couldnt really get there, so i went back to the airfield and got myself a jet and flew straight into the base blowing into smithereens, but in the process killing most of the enemy troops and essentially winning the match for my team.God i was proud of myself


----------



## groudon185p

when playing halo 2 vista my banshie was well *$#&ed but it was staying alive from my shields and this one guy was versing me in another banshie so I jumped out, It exploded and I stole his banshie and it was totally epic.


----------



## asidman

I have to say it was when i got the voice commands down to a art in End War :grin: Feel my wrath!!


----------



## stressfreesoul

One of the most recent memorable moments was when I was about to enter the cargo tunnel in F.E.A.R.2 and the damn game reset to the main menu! Grrrr!! I want to finish the damn thing!


----------



## Jesterofthesky

I'm nto sure about gameplay, but story wise it would be KOTOR 1, when the 

(SPOILER middle words)
andschyxRevanTwistxandschy
(/SPOILER)

is intoduced! WHOOAHHH geez that took me by suprise. I had accidently overheard the other main twist from a friend, so that was all i was expecting, then THIS came along! almost fell off my chair


----------



## M3guy

Without a doubt this one time while playing counterstrike:condition zero.

My team was awful and we were getting slaughtered I think I was like 9 and 7 despite our fecality. The round started as usual about 4 of our noobs dead from the awpers at the ct spawn. I put my try pants on loaded up on grenades armour and the para Machine gun. Got two sound ***** kills around mid picked up the bomb and headed for short a killed like three guys in the corner guarding it then went to go plant the bomb with nades flying luckily got the bomb planted and killed like 2 guys right after. Went and hid reloaded the mighty mg came out and killed two more guys all trying to defuse the bomb. I was hysterical at this point because I was still alive jumped down into ct spawn and hid killed one more guy quick then ran back up killed two more then saw one guy about to defuse like one second away and smoked him the bomb exploded and we won went from like 9 and 7 to like 27 and 7 in one round. Although I rubbed it in like a real jerk I will never forget the pownage.


----------



## darkpineapple

i spawned camp a 200 sentry kills in TF3


----------



## connor-53

Ohh geeze

Heres mine

April 5th 2008
MLG meadowlands
Halo 3 I was playing against Gotta Love the Sun for a top 16 place, most intense games of my life we ended up winning 6-5 in the series with the last game us winning by 3 kills on guardian slayer and me carrying my team having 22 kills.

That was one of the best moments of my young life (I am 16)

Gotta Love it!


----------



## AACSBIT2

One day staying up for almost two dyas beating Resident Evil 5,got 100 % done on it,but the times we had to face the axe man i droped a house 4 1/2 family fireplace dinner on the table a pool and a dog when the axe guys and albert wesker owned us.got i love Resident Evil games.....and zombie games



ZOMBIESSSSnesss


----------



## mrgscottc

Beating Super Macho Man from Mike Tyson's Punch Out. Since that was before the advent of the strategy guide outside of Nintendo Power, I recorded myself fighting Super Macho Man with a VCR. I could understand the two Super Spin punches better using the slow motion feature. Beating Tyson was anti-climatic even though it caused some frustration, it didn't require the VCR.


----------



## Steviee

Getting my level 50 in Team slayer and Doubles in the same week on Halo 3.

Also all the times playing Halo 2 with friends, i will never forget all those games.


----------



## quadcorepersona

My most memorable gaming moment, was a few years back in WoW on my rank 14 warrior I was in warsong gulch when a undergeared warrior came to attack me.

We fought for a while but it was obvious the fight was one sided, so with the other warrior at about 3%,I disengaged and tried to leave. Merciful me lol. 

Well the other warrior didn't take the hint and kept attacking,:4-dontkno so as I walked away(he slowed me) I thunderclapped and finished him off lol. This is rare because back then it was a very low damaging move.

There are alot of moments for me in WoW that are memorable since I played it for about 4+years. It's funny that it's become so big. So big in fact that the marketing company I work for is doing a project for Mountain Dew and World of Warcraft in their Game Fuel campaign. The drinks being offered are Horde Red, Alliance Blue and from experience they are both pretty good.


----------



## Zealex

The most memorable gaming moment is when I put c4's on my buggy in 2142, and jihad jeep into a air transport killing 8...:grin:


----------



## Mhurkrothe

My most memorable gaming moment was completing Baldur's Gate + Tales of the Sword Coast by myself (nobody else in my party whatsoever). You would never believe how many times I had to reload in Durlag's Tower....that place is hell to go through with a full party of 6 characters let alone solo. If it counts as a memorable moment, I have 587 hours racked up on my Morrowind GotY on my X-Box.


----------



## Richo Rosai

It would have to be the scene in Silent Hill 1 where a certain character is crying and banging on a door. Anyone who's played it no doubt should know what I mean.

If not that, the first time I played Doom (couldn't afford a PC so it was the SNES version).


----------



## Atomika09

My memorable moment was when i was playin call of duty world at war in Nazi Zombies mode and for some strange reason even though all of the glitches had been patched out....i died and all the zombies went to where i died and i respawned at the end of the level inside a wall and no zombie could get near me!!!!! it was awesome as me and ma team mates got up to level 68 before a zombie broke through when they were having breaks and killed me......then they were trampled!!!!! lol


----------



## PhoenyxRising

Actually being able to finish tomb raider anniversary. wit all of the games of that series i own (and i have them all) that one was the hardest to play. Even though it was a remake of the first original tomb raider :grin: OR defeating nemesis in resident evil. just hearing him call staaaaaaaaaars put the fear of u no who himself into me at some stage. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR  finishing Need for speed most wanted without having a pacemaker installed. ( i had a thing for giving the cops a hard time chasing me down )


----------



## ynell

back in my uber noob starcraft days when I played money maps (like fastest map 0 clutter etc) i played with a friend who went by ccool

We created a 3v3 TvB and apparently got matched up against 3 kids who were all friends. Like 15 minutes into the game they started talking smacckkk and admitted to cheating and started telling us what units we had etc. Our ally left so it was just me and ccool who were both zerg. After about the 1st hour they had started stacking buildings and etc but an hour later we finally started to push them back and eventually they left after cussing and saying we were noobs and got lucky. (we were noobs but they were noob..ier..) 

longest RTS game ive ever played in my life


----------



## ebackhus

Fastest Map is truly lethal when my wife is playing. No matter what your resources and armies she WILL pwn you.


----------



## Phædrus241

I don't know about the most memorable ever, as there are several, but the most recent one was while I was playing Nox the other day (an old Diablo clone). See, when you die in Nox all of your inventory drops on the ground around you. And the objects have physics effects, thus when they drop everything around you gets pushed away. And late in the game you can have dozens of objects.

So I'm fighting this boss guy next to this lava lake... And I die. And all my loot and armor and weapons and potions drop... and he gets pushed into the lava and dies. :grin:

'Twas funny.


----------



## Walter Odim

One of the more recent memorable ones was during a game of Crysis - I was in strength mode, and had picked up a saucepan and threw it in the air.... Then I heard a 'thud' and a moan, and I had killed a soldier on the other side of the building I was at. I was laughing about it for a long time.


----------



## PhoenyxRising

lol you gotta love Crysis tho. I think it was the first REAL fast playing combat game ive ever gotten into. sure tomb raider can get hairy, but crysis has so many tools to use for it. Strength mode is awesome tho, altho i think the only thing ive ever tossed was a box, altho i do remember throwing a chicken in someones face. Chicken didnt like it much , but it wasnt hurt (thankfully) :grin:


----------



## pmorrison2588

I was playing Wolfestein, and then after clearing all levels at the end of the game, you have to kill a giant monster, which seems almost impossible. When i managed to kill it after showering all the bullets loaded in my two machine guns, it got killed. I felt so relieved.


----------



## Laurie52

Mine was battling the final "Boss" in DOOM...That HUGE Narsty "HEAD" and getting whacked by everything you ever met in the game. But in spades! After dying so many times, I finally had to go into God mode....and it was STILL Hard!

And I swear....after that Head was finally "dead"...I swear, I could see it regenerate!


----------



## yilser

back when i started playing on the pc i went with some friends to the local net cafe and played some cs. but being as noob as I was i kept on getting massacred untill i relised that the other team were friends and all of them where in the row behind and where shouting there plans. apparently none understood that they were in a lan game. so we just waited until they shout there plans and then head over there and wait for them with ALOT of grenades and easily pushed the score back in our favor. till this day me and my friends still crack up at the memory of that match every time we go to the net cafe


----------



## Rxi.exe

I was playing pokemon over at a friends house and right after I get into a pokemon battle I put down my ds on the carpet to go see what game the others were playing on the main TV. 

I turn around and notice their new kitten walking over to the ds and it sits down in front of it and begins pawing feverishly at the A button while mewing. It ends up winning the pokemon battle.


----------



## boernl

my most memorble gaming moment was a impossible one but still happend and ill never forget it


one of my favo weapons in css is the awp (some english say orp)
playing dust 2
standing at t team at t spawn aiming at the mid doors and i shot once 

eeerrr im dead *** 
look at the console it said i shotted myself with my own awp instant death im still like *** its not possible


----------



## Lord Sirian

Ahhh CSS.... I've had some funny moments with that too. One of the more ridiculous ones was where a stupid bot no-scoped me with an awp _while_ he was running.


----------



## boernl

yup sirian that are things youll never forget


----------



## Phædrus241

_Loooooong_ time ago....


I was playing Halo 2, just random matchmaking. I hadn't played in weeks because I'd been playing computer. But I sat down, and we got team slayer in Zanzibar. Well, we're playing blah blah, about two thirds through the game I'm near Camp Froman and the entire enemy team is in the courtyard. They see I have the sniper, and they start rushing me. Well, one has a BR and I took him down first, headshot... All the rest had SMGs, so they could barely hurt me at range. One more headshot, two chest shots, reload, another head shot, _then the first guy respawned right in my scope_. Headshot. Killtacular. Five kills in ten seconds in a 4v4 game.


----------



## Bravo Boy

When I defeated my opponent team(who was my cousin's) in FIFA 10 when the score was 4-0 and the time was 85:01( in game at my Xbox 360) and I took the score to 4-4 and finally won in the penalty shootout.


----------



## bricko

mine has got to be on doom on the xbox original with my older cousin, i was quite young when i first played this so it scared the crap out of me. i dont know exactly what bit i was on but i was running through a dark area and i think something happend to m torch like it when out or somthing, i mite of clicked the wrong button. anyway i turn my torch back on and i see this really fat zombie thing standing quite close to my character screaming getting ready to attack. it shocked me so much i yelled out holy s*** its a fat one and start tapping the fire button. next minuet i see my cousin on the floor crying with laughter and me sitting there petrafied.  good times


----------



## Hayds510

got a few - 
childhood ones - 
*first time playing Zelda ocarina of time when i got it for my 8th birthday
*first time playing banjo kazooie
*beating the water temple in Zelda ocarina of time for the first time (did my head in)
*killing grunty, killing ganondorf
4 years ago -
*playing guildwars that first year it was out, felt really good bout that game, especially around the crystal desert the first time i got there) didn't have that whole "theres a wall here and a wall there and you'll never see past them" vibe other mmorpg s have.. if that makes sense


----------



## NuddRucker

Playing Silent Hill at the age of nine, i still love that game.


----------



## rossva

...the first time I played the Original 'Quake'.

Still my favourite game of all time.


----------



## Sedestera

In Final Fantasy 12, I fought Yiazmat with everyone at level 70-. I set my gambits and left them there while i went off to church. I came back a little late and found that Yiazmat was dead. I shrugged it off and turned off the console only to find out i forgot to save. Damn.

I couldn't kill Yiazmat easily like that anymore. It took me 4 more tries.

I can't ever forget my stupidity =_=;;


----------



## saint2010

My most memorable gaming moment?

Playing World of Warcraft on a Level 46 Priest in a Battleground.

I was the last one of my team left, well I was the only one... Against 10 other players. The game had 5 minutes until it ended because there weren't enough Alliance players. Sucked for the Horde.

I simply destroyed the other team, Capturing 3 Flags in Warsong Gulch. I had 3 Deaths and 102 Kills.

Priests for the win?


----------



## bwsealirl

my most memorable gaming moment was playing 8 player LAN halo2 on the old xboxs we had some amazing games of TDM.
beating all the weapons on ffvii is up there too


----------



## boernl

NuddRucker said:


> Playing Silent Hill at the age of nine, i still love that game.


yh i played that game to a long time ago 

but still i remember zelda on the nintendo 8 bit and the zelda on the sega for those times they were hyper modern made 

sweet memories


----------



## new2pc

when modern warfare 2 came out for xbox 360, my friend bought it & we were playing it at my house. it was my turn & im not usually good at call of duty. i was on the map Estate & i was using the Barrett 50 cal. i had a pretty poor position on the house, but managed to get a 13 killstreak before getting a knife to the back


----------



## mcclain

My best game moment and probably the best kill with a shotgun was in half Life 2 wit the SPAS.Every one who played the game should know.It was 2 years ago after the Ravenholm part.Just after you finish it on next part the no-skin zombie will attack you by jumping from the train.Reflexivly i shot him while he was in the air from large distance with the shotgun right in his head and it looked really cool.i try that again but it was never so attractive.too bad i did not rec. it.

Singularity release date????


----------



## mcclain

Mecoatvar in real history Spartans ware beaten in 10 minutes by Xarxes forces.Brave thing indeed.


----------



## tigy888

When I cheated and used a nuke mod in Halo 1 Multilayer!
That was the best moment of pwning everyone!!


----------



## Heavy Rain

I was trying to pass MGS2 on Extreme difficulty but I couldn't get past the last boss and I died about a 200 times on him but couldn't finish cus I had to move out of country, after about a month I tried playing it and to my surprise I killed him after only 2 or 3 deaths.


----------



## Redeye3323

Couple of CoD ones and a Halo 3 one, not great but I can remember them lol.

I was playing with my mate in a rockets-only match and I went into one of these teleporter things that fling you far and I was flying through the air and blind-sightingly blew him up which was funny, I had been doing rubbish before and he was like I didn't see that coming lol.

I also killed 4/5 people in a row with last stand on CoD which was quite funny. And almost single-handedly won a match when I killed I machine-gunned about 5 people (I flanked them and killed all of them when they didn't expect it lol


----------



## Thething

I have quite a few gaming moments, but these stand out for me:

Me and my static group finally defeating the airship battle (one to be feared) in FFXI, the chains of promithia storyline, one of the hardest and most epic online battles ive ever fought, and a huge cheer when we won.

Me and the guild on wow beating yogg saron with 1 keeper up in 25 man to finish the glory of the ulduar raider 25 man achievement^^.

FF7, first rpg game i ever played and the game that got me into rpgs, beating sephiroth at the end was epic, it was personal after seeing him kill Aeries earlier in the gameXD.


----------



## ebackhus

Static groups made me quit FFXI.


----------



## Elvenleader3

Cod MW2 has got to be the game I got the most memorable game moment I can think of. 3 kills with an RPD with FMJ and Thermal Sight. Care pack drop and getting a chopper gunner. Got 15 kills with the chopper gunner. To bad I didn't get it with 11 kills and had nuke on.


----------



## Redeye3323

I got to get Modern Warfare 2, MW1 is very good but people say the 2nd one is better...


----------



## Zealex

Opinion will always vary, it matters what you think not what others think which is better.

I remember getting my golden knife badge in 2142, I went in a regular server and just went recon and used the "cloaker" and ran around with knife, got around 25 knife kills+25 dogtags , plus the 1000xp boost from the award really helped.


----------



## saint2010

I'm going to have to change mine...

I was in a match on counter-strike: source with 4 other members of the clan I'm in, we were on a losing streak. It was 12(enemy) to 3(us) on a 30 round match. We switched sides for the other half of the match to balance out the odds if it was a 2 in 1 chance for say the cts. 

We had switched to the terrorist side on de dust2. I bought an awp first thing and watched the double doors without my scope up. I noticed movement and shot at the door and single handedly brought down the whole team in one shot.

Some luck I had that day!

That happened about a week ago. The other team ragequit from it giving us an instant win on the 16th round.

Oh, also they had shot eachother in the beginning of the round with usps which is why it wasn't just two or three kills. Sadly I stopped
recording the demo after the tenth round.

And sorry about any spelling or grammar errors. I used my iPod to post this, and I'm not used to touch screens.


----------



## PyroZero

I have a couple...

L4D: First encountering the tank and screaming like a Girl, First talking to someone who wasn't a bot in L4D (yes the first time, I played the game I was talking to the bots thinking they were real) don't blame me 

GTAIV: Flying outside my cars windshield after crashing, Having a Cop hijack my car at a light and speed off. (lol dunno how that happend)


Oblivion: Crying at the end of the game :-( cus my buddy turned into a dragon

Final Fantasy 7: Crying when Aeris died (geek <3 moment)

Final Fantasy X: Crying when yuna and tidus kissed (wished I was tidus) rofl


that is about it for me  I'll edit my post if I think of any more


----------



## rossva

elvenleader3 said:


> Got 15 kills with the chopper gunner.


Wow you jammy git! :wink: Everytime I get chopper gunner / AC130 / Harrier Strike etc - some git has always got a stinger and shoots it out the sky 6 seconds after I call it in!!!


----------



## drager773

I was 14 at the time and I was just so immersed for some reason.
My most memorable moment was from playing Xenosaga off my PS2 for 18 hours straight... I mean STRAIGHT! No bathroom breaks, food, or water. I blew off a family reunion ( Haven't seen cousins in 3 years ) and a wedding. =) Games are horribly addicting to me... After 18 hours the only thing that made me stop was hunger.
The sad part is that I never ended up completing the game to this day and it was a huge waste of time.

Another memorable moment I had was playing an epic game of Risk that spanned 2 weeks with 2 other close friends. Lol Risk can never be a quick game.


----------



## Crockeo

Good old video game moments, where should I start, MW2, or BBC2, or New Super Mario Bros...

I'll do MW2, I have two, one was when I was new to the game, about level 55 not even prestiged. It was 2/2 in CTF on Favela, they were about to cap the flag at less than 10 seconds. I was a grenadier class (danger close, scavenger) I shot a grenade at where I saw the flag, little did I know there was everyone else on his team guarding him. So I got 6 kills with one grenade.

The next MW2 story is quite short, I was on invasion, there was some riot shield guy that was being followed by people to protect them if someone fired on them. Someone far away on my side started to shoot at the riot shield guy, so he crouched. One of the people behind him killed the person firing on them. Then the riot shield guy picked up some kind of gun off of the ground. So his riot shield was on the ground. I was watching them all this whole time, and the moment it hit the ground, I got headshots on everyone. They were all lined up, so I got 3 headshots with one kill.


----------



## PyroZero

New ones....


Died from getting a grenade thrown at him by RedEye3323...

Died from Redeye3323 messing with the gravity...

Yeh....>.> 
I'm afraid of what's next....falling tank maybe?


----------



## lildragon555

Finishing Legend of Zelda: OOT
took about a year and a half


----------



## wizard.

The epicness of realizing i own all pokemon games ever known to man, all zelda games known to man, and all retro consoles...


----------



## imshandon

.....Aaah,There I am deep into a long hunt (Cabelas I believe) with my surround sound set to the perfect level.

Hunting mountain ram with very little luck except that frustrating
"Baaa,baaaa." which I could swear was coming from behind me..So,I jump 180 degrees and sneak quietly just knowing that it was over the next rise.......

Again the "Baaa,baaaa..." again a quick 180 and sneak off in search of the ram I keep hearing behind me...

Well after nearly an hour I fight off the erg to break my controller as well as curse that the game is cheating me I go out to get some air.

To find that my neighbor has bought a goat....:upset: Ya....I still feel stupid:wink:


----------



## wizard.

Where do you live that your neighbor can actually own a goat 0-0? I have tons of memorable moments  cant choose one besides the one i posted.


----------



## imshandon

TyranTheTerror said:


> Where do you live that your neighbor can actually own a goat 0-0?


Now I am in New Orleans...The hunt was in California.


----------



## wizard.

0-0. I live in california...I WANT A GOAT!


----------



## joeltt1

The oldy but grrreat Medal of Honor FPS WW2 game...

It had some great sneaky infiltration missions in it, including deep cover and impersonation instances. My favorite was a night time air drop where you had to sneak around a snow-covered Bavarian village sneakily taking out guards and such...I loved how that creaking squeak sounds of peoples feet in the deep snow made you feel as if you were there.


----------



## Llamaweenie

When I first played God of War. LOL good times xD
Got to the Aries Boss battle. Second Phase battle on normal. Those clones kept destroying the family so fast. i spent a good 3 - 4 days trying to beat him and get passed that phase xD. Controller almost felt the wrath of the gods


----------



## Elvenleader3

I just recently had a great one in Red Dead Redemption. I rolled off of broken stairs with a double barrelled shotgun and blew my friend away with 2 shots. It was perhaps the funniest thing me and my friends have ever seen.


----------



## Brad_H

When you finally get to the Big red devil himself in diablo 2. My arms were shaking, sweat pouring off my head, My lvl 29 Amazon suddenly lost all of her beefy-ness. I got the *******, eventually, and had a great time dancing around the corpse.


----------



## pharoah

Brad_H said:


> When you finally get to the Big red devil himself in diablo 2. My arms were shaking, sweat pouring off my head, My lvl 29 Amazon suddenly lost all of her beefy-ness. I got the *******, eventually, and had a great time dancing around the corpse.


lol i do the know that feeling on the final fight in diablo 2:grin:


----------



## bwolfje

uhuh d2 feeling XD


also a while ago i was playing bf bc2 and was sniping next to someone took me 10mins before i realised he was an enemy sniper XD

but the most memorable for me was when i finally ended final fantasy 7 god what a game... square enix hd remake please!ray:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Oh, memorable moments...

Let's see... Modern Warfare 2: Was enjoying a frag-fest on a stupid non-dedicated server, and I jumped off a tall building in favala, landing in the middle of an enemy spawn and got at least 7 knife kills in a row. WHICH immediately drew the calls of 'hacker' over the VoIP.

BFBC2: Pretty much the same as above, though it was more intense. Enemy crawled right up next to me, and it was AT LEAST 3 minutes until I realized he was the enemy. WEll, being BFBC2 on the PC, i knifed the guy, which had no effect . He then jumped up, and we had a pretty epic 45 second knife fight. (we even drew a crowd IN GAME! A solider running down the hill stopped to watch)

anyways, after I collected his tags a turned towards the main part of the map and fired a no-scoped victory round... which got me a headshot... Pure, random, unrepeatable epicness.

FO3: Walked out of the first vault to see two Bromin cow things glitched on a rock.... One was on top of the and glitching back and forth... O.O
I probably laughed for 5 minutes straight.


----------



## evildead789

all i can say is this

YouTube - Another World Hi-Res Intro


----------



## ScarringDown

On Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Flying a hydra and bombing every thing in my way


----------



## ivantoar

Mine is at the early days of me playing Counter-Strike.

The first time I played Counter-Strike was when it was in 1.3 version. That game was fairly new to my country. Almost no cheater, no highly skilled player, and we had weekly LAN party at that time. The game was very fun back at that time.

When I played CS for the first time, I don't know how to buy guns , I ended up running all the map using default handgun until I picked weapons dropped by dead players.

One of my friend taught me how to buy weapon. I thought the best gun is the most expensive one. So I bought a M249 machine gun and hold down the trigger until it was empty. I wondered why I died and didn't killed anybody, then I figured out recoil system in this game.

That was my most memorable gaming moment. CS now sucks because I am a noob LOL.


----------



## Netwars4

hmm... so many memories, where to begin!
probably the best "skill" memory is pushing off an entire team (12 player) assault on turbine as a sniper in tf2; that was pretty awesome.
as far as most emotional moment goes, the end of episode 2. dunno why, but i was basically crying at the end of it. 
oh and playing ET was hard to forget.. *shivers*


----------



## Ooudestomp

360 no-scope triple collateral across map. Awesome.


----------



## StephenRyan

When I finished playing BioShock 2, and after harversting ONLY 1 Little Sister, watching my daughter kill the rest of them...when I made it to the lifeboat, the bomb exploded, and oh my god to this day that utter feeling of....relief as you climb ever upward in the sea, watching a long-dead city being left behind, hanging onto the lifeboat with the last bit of your strength, and then seeing the monster you created killing her mother, your wife. It was horror mixed with relief mixed with sadness, it was a perfect moment. 
I almost cried, watching it, a utopia fallen...Eleanor is no daughter of mine. Utterly epic, inconceivable....I can only describle it as BioShock 2.


----------



## Dave Atkin

Battlefield Bad Company 2 - 
The joy of going behind enermy lines and knifing 9 people in a row. Took out most the team lol!


----------



## marco23p

JeremyC said:


> UUUUUUMMMMMMM
> 
> When Psycho Mantis read my memory card then he made my rumble controler move(by rumble of course) in MGS 1.


my most memorial moment was when I was playing MGS2 and camball told me to turn the consol off, well I actuly did it..... opes. AND I DID NOT SAVE 

EWWWWW ROBL


----------



## Halborn

Most memorable moment for me was raiding in Lotro.

There's 12 of us on TS and we're standing outside the boss room getting everyone into position. Now it was around the time when there was special rep items out which allowed you to place cosmetic items like mushrooms as a consumable item and they just drop on the floor do an animation. There was one which when used would make a snow effect and everyone in a certain range would faint to the floor.

So we're almost ready to go and the raid leader takes over and starts a countdown from 3. Everyone's itching to start an just as he says 1 and everyone is just about to run in someone drops this consumable item and the entire raid faints on the spot.

Now although it sounds kinda strange its so memorable because i have never heard such hysterical laughter on ts in my life before. We spent the next 10 minutes just laughing was great fun.


----------



## Redeye3323

That sounds funny 

TS and Vent are awesome


----------



## Neuwerld

Mine would probably be from back when I played War Rock. It was an 8v8 deathmatch game and everyone else on my team was killed with 7 opponents left...then I killed all seven of them and won the match for our team.

One time I also won a game 43-0 on FIFA 07. That was pretty neat.


----------



## Redeye3323

That is an amazing scoreline on FIFA


----------



## marco23p

I'll say

I got 10-0 the most....


----------



## Neuwerld

Yeah, I had to score on pretty much every spell of possession and win the ball back immediately after scoring to get that scoreline. FIFA 07 seemed easier than other editions to me though, so I think that helped. In FIFA 08 the best score I managed was 24-0. Haven't put effort into trying to get another huge scoreline, but more recent FIFA games have seemed more difficult. Playing 3 minute halves I probably couldn't score more than 15 in FIFA 11.


----------



## meme1224

When I was playing a war game and I dropped a grenade in front of a zombie and he picked it up and just stared at it and he blew up!!!  lol


----------



## halfchaos

My most memorable gaming moment is exploring UO T2A on my first character during an event when orcs and undead attacked the cities. I fought in the city and wandered outside through the mountain pass to the north and got lost around the roads. Ran from PKers, got killed, got ressed, and met some friendly people off the road to minoc which was the first guild I joined. Later on I would learn PvP from our neighbors and join their guild instead.

No game has ever replaced that moment since. Not 1 MMO has come close. Richard Garriot's team of developers still work in the industry today though. Hopefully they'll start making games of their own someday.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

What exactly is UO T2A?


----------



## wizard.

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> What exactly is UO T2A?


Pretty sure UO is Ultima Online, not sure about T2A. Actually pretty sure T2A is a patch for Ultima Online.


----------



## halfchaos

Ultima Online: The Second Age

T2A is kind of like an expansion but more like a patch. They ran their expansions a lot like Lineage 2 where you didn't have to pay for each new expansion.

UO still exists today but it was bought by EA and it's not the same. UOGamers has a couple shards(servers) running the old editions of UO though. It's legal AFAIK because you have to buy the game to play it so ...

UO was originally designed by Richard Garriot and OSI but they sold it to EA. They later went on to develop Tabula Rasa but shortly after that Richard went up to space and then retired. But the Developers that worked with him at OSI are still in the industry somewhere. 


UO was skill based and not level based so there was a lot less grinding. It was a persistent world which means there was no loading or instances. There was no story but there was background lore from the old Ultima games (Lord British, etc). UO is what you call "sandbox". A lot of the entertainment came from events and/or the players themselves. But it all went downhill when EA bought it.

Imagine playing Neverwinter Nights or any Bioware game, but subtract the story and quests, give players the ability to build houses, mine resources and tailor goods, and use boats and horses ... that was pretty much what UO was like back in the day. It was minimalist but it worked. It's one of the first games I ever bought for the PC and it's one of my favorite games of all time. I cried when Richard Garriot retired.


----------



## Redeye3323

That sounds awesome.

I would like to see that version of Mass Effect and Dragon Age: Origins xD


----------



## RockmasteR

I can remember two recent moments!
first one when I first installed Mass Effect 2 and launch it, and watching the Intro Video, that was EPIC!!!

the second moment when I was playing Dead Space 2, I was walking into a corridor, just opened a door and here is the vast space in front of me where I can just float to change courses of some mirrors, WOW!!


----------



## Unending

Well I have many memorable gaming moments.

One of the best must be when I first lost a game in Master of Orion 2 and that guy with the heavy voice told me my failure cost me my empire and then laughed evily at my face, I jumped up. 
It was certainly the best game I ever lost!


----------



## deano2806

My most memorable gaming moment was getting my 1st bronze drake on my Death Knight in World of Warcraft Lich King on Heroic Culling of Stratholme which is a 25 minute timed instance, it took me 2 attempts, as we had a crap group on our 1st run, but I prevailed 24 hours later


----------



## konefsta

my most memorable gaming moment was 
god of war 2 final boss zeus , i was playing the game in the titan mode and it was extremely difficult !!! 

bioshock 2 has great moments , you get attach with little sisters 

another great moment was in COD modern warface 2 , the scene where you are in america and they fight planes are about to bomb their own buildings rather than see them in the hands of the invadors , so you ran to the top of the building with a green flare and mark the position as safe and then you watch the plane fly over you and the city in flames !!! because i was playing with loud speaker and deep bass , i was like WOW .


----------



## yaright35

Mine would have to be Playing Gex the gecko 3, deep cover gecko for N64, loved everything about that game but the part i remember the most was smacking cannon balls with your tail to kill the pirates, so much fun


----------



## Rodomantade

Getting to one of the top positions on the Warcraft 2 battle.net ladder.


----------



## smdrmr6

When I was playing Modern Warfare 2 first time then there is a mission Cliffhanger and when Captain McTavish and Roach was climbing on the wall of the mountain that was one of the best moment. That mission was awesome.


----------



## greenbrucelee

I am gonna go back in time with this one. The end of the first level of Xenon 2 on the Atari ST everyone who played that game was like *** how have they done that. Meaning how have they got the graphics this good and the intensity thats going on in the game. That was pretty revolutionary.

The end of Mass Effect 2


----------



## Will Watts

Anything HK-47 says in Knights of the Old Republic. That and the ending of each half life game.

Something specific to me - being annoying with my friend in Bad Company 2, and planting C4 on enemy helicopters, just to blow them up as they get into the air. Also jumping out of a helicopter and parachuting with C4 onto a tank.


----------



## AHmsun

Mine was when i finished Commandos 1, most enjoyable moment in my gaming life.


----------



## RogerL.

My favourite was probably in Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos. It was a cinematic after the Orc campaign, but here I'll just show the video:

YouTube - Warcraft 3 Orc Ending


----------



## Eko92

defwack said:


> This may be a little oldschool, but so am I.
> 
> Mortal Kombat 3 was in the arcade, and featured a mysterious "Ultimate Kombat Kode" (UKK) entry screen that popped up after the credits when you beat the game. This was before the internet was helpful for things like this (no online FAQs or anything), so you just had to guess or get lucky for codes.
> 
> There were 10 symbols in the UKK, and each corresponded to one of the punch/kick/block buttons on the console. Pressing a button would cycle through the dozen or so symbols for that slot. The game had been out for a while, and nobody knew the UKK or what would happen if it were entered correctly.
> 
> I forget where I found it, but I got wind of a rumor about the UKK, and spent the day in class memorizing the number of presses for each button that it would take to enter the UKK as I had it. The machine only gave you about 10-15 seconds to enter it, and there were 10 spaces to cycle through.
> 
> That night I went to the arcade with a friend of mine, but other people were already playing at the MK3. My friend and I went over and played a few games of Killer Instinct while we waited, but soon drew a crowd because we were the two best fighting-game players in our arcade.
> 
> While in the middle of a game, I heard from behind me the sound of someone beating the MK3 game, and without even waiting to finish my match of KI, I leaped between all the people that were gathered around and started tapping in the MK3 UKK as fast as I could.
> 
> It was pretty surreal, because the entire arcade went quiet as this was happening (they must have sensed that something "important" was going down). After I put in the last digit, and the machine accepted the code, the screen started going crazy and all kinds of sounds were coming out of the speakers. The machine spoke in that deep MK voice about unlocking the UKK and everyone in the arcade went nuts.
> 
> All it did was unlock Smoke as a playable character, but the mystery adn spectacle were intense, and I got to be "that guy" at the arcade that unlocked the UKK.


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA FREAKING AWESOME xD haahhaa


----------



## bruiser

I'm replaying original Half Life. What happened was funny. In Lambda Core, some might remember Gordon has to open valves and turn on a pump. To get to one of the pump rooms, you have to walk along some catwalks. Naturally, one of them breaks, a grunt spawns, and you fall down to confront the grunt. This time Gordon falls on top of the grunt's head, and is just standing there. The grunt is firing his hornet gun and Gordon is not being hit. I see Gordon can't be hurt, so I give him the crowbar and beat the grunt down. Just picture Gordon standing on top of the grunt's head and killing him with the crowbar. Funny.


----------



## McNinja

I modded my game of Mount and Blade Warband so much that I now can get around 20 to 50 recruits in villages and after cheating just levelling them up using ctrl+x. I unleashed my 400 Swadian Knights on a group of 30 forest bandits. The wall of knights is terrifying for the other team and fun to make them follow me so that i could get the longest line of them to the enemy so the most knights would hit at once would be pure horror in for the AI. Alas, the AI just goes pew pew with arrows and they die within 5 seconds of the knights getting there.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Alright, another awesome moment in BFBC2. The wonderfulness of sniping a helicopter pilot out of his Chopper. Use the GOL with magnum ammo, wait for the chopper to hit a sorta straight line, aim high, and BOOM! Headshot.

There was also a moment in which I was sniping, like usual, and I loosed a shot at a far distant target, brought the gun down, put another round in the chamber, and THEN got the kill.


----------



## Neuwerld

McNinja said:


> I modded my game of Mount and Blade Warband so much that I now can get around 20 to 50 recruits in villages and after cheating just levelling them up using ctrl+x. I unleashed my 400 Swadian Knights on a group of 30 forest bandits. The wall of knights is terrifying for the other team and fun to make them follow me so that i could get the longest line of them to the enemy so the most knights would hit at once would be pure horror in for the AI. Alas, the AI just goes pew pew with arrows and they die within 5 seconds of the knights getting there.


 Mount and Blade is awesome.


----------



## Hessam

imported_Sister said:


> Final Fantasy VII, when Aeris dies. I was shocked. I cried. The battling following her death was so poignant. I used all of my summons and fought that battle like it was real. It still brings a bit of a tear to my eyes.


 for me only beaten by death of Rkimaru at the end of first Tenchu, it was so touchy.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I just finished Bioshock 2 last night, (yes, I know it's four years old, but I just got around to getting it), and all I can say is, WOW. The game itself is pretty good, but the ending is by far the best of any game I've played. 
I may just be sentimental, but you still have to admit it was pretty good. Now I'm wondering if it's worth buying a copy of the first one. Is it?


----------



## vitalmughal

My favorite game is the classic Commandos Behind Enemy Lines, i know some of you will say what a loser playing such an old game which does not use 3d and other special effects. Well the answer is i do play other games such as Mohaa and Tekken 6 but when i look at a game from satisfaction point of view, then i feel more happy to play Commandos BEL, for those who love Behind Enemy Lines and are addicted to this game, there is a news for you people. Some Chinese guys are busy creating new missions for BEL and they name it SINP, 7 missions are ready to download. I played them and i would say Chinese are super good at copying stuff, unbelievable work from them. Looking forware for mission 8 which is supposed to be released on 1st May 2012. 

PC Gaming Hardware Guide


----------



## Allen Barra

There have been many but one of the most intense and memorable was Super Mario Bros. I was 6 years old and I remembered it being hard


----------



## oneupmedia

Winning the final Insult Swordfighting duel in The Secret of Monkey Island


----------



## Enomus

There are a lot of memorable gaming moments I've had, so I'll just post one: When I first super jumped on Halo 2, Blood Gulch. That was awesome


----------



## bwsealirl

I thought the first bioshock was actually better than the second though I will say that is probably because I played then in order. The second one did improve in many ways but I was not as awestruck when I set foot in rapture again. I would have no problems recommending it as it is brilliant, while the ending may not be as brilliant there is more than enough twists in the story to keep you invested.

I think infamous two night have had he best ending though...actually no metal gear 4 keeps it


----------



## greenbrucelee

bwsealirl said:


> I thought the first bioshock was actually better than the second though I will say that is probably because I played then in order. The second one did improve in many ways but I was not as awestruck when I set foot in rapture again. I would have no problems recommending it as it is brilliant, while the ending may not be as brilliant there is more than enough twists in the story to keep you invested.
> 
> I think infamous two night have had he best ending though...actually no metal gear 4 keeps it


I agree. Bioshock was better than Bioshock 2. I actually could not bring myself to finish BIOShsock 2 because I was so dissapointed in how inferior it was to the first one.


----------



## Redeye3323

greenbrucelee said:


> I agree. Bioshock was better than Bioshock 2. I actually could not bring myself to finish BIOShsock 2 because I was so dissapointed in how inferior it was to the first one.


I couldn't bring myself to finish the first one let alone get two xD

It was a decent game up until a certain bit where you had to go around collecting stuff which never appeals to me in a game. I stopped playing it for a while and my saves got lost in a change of Hard Drive


----------



## RockmasteR

never finished Bioshock??
haha I finished the game 3 times! it's one of my favorites
now I'm being a noob on Battlefield 3 and the memorable moment for me was my first kill hahahah


----------



## Ghostface1

Switching controller ports to defeat Psycho Mantis in Metal Gear Solid on the original Playstation. Amazingly inventive.


----------



## bwsealirl

+1 for physco Mantis, that was crazy. The fight with cyborg ninja was amazing aswell


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thanks for all the recommendations. I'll try Bioshock if I can find it, but yes, Redeye, I do agree with you on collecting stuff.


----------



## Thething

Definately this for one of my most memorable gaming moments in Mass Effect 2 *CONTAINS SPOILERS* : Mass Effect 2 - Project Overlord Paragon Ending - YouTube .

It is the ending for the overlord dlc, so sad, i could never do the renegade ending for this.


----------



## orchidaceous

Thething said:


> It is the ending for the overlord dlc, so sad, i could never do the renegade ending for this.


I wanted to do a pure renegade run of ME2 to import for my renegade ME3 playthrough, so when I did the DLC, I forced myself to choose the renegade ending for poor David. I swear, I've never felt like a bigger monster than when I'm playing Mass Effect as a renegade.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I have never finished BioShock or BioShock 2. I don't know why, but I just... cant.


----------



## tyza

bioshock one was sooo awesome , friends told me bio2 was pro as well, never got to play it though, its still not installed on my steam list. And then i watched the trailer on the new bioshock and it was aweesommeee.


----------



## Redeye3323

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> I have never finished BioShock or BioShock 2. I don't know why, but I just... cant.


Same here :S


----------



## Spartacus123

Soap's death in MW3


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I wish I could say something witty here, but the dude died like 8 times in that series.


----------



## Spartacus123

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> I wish I could say something witty here, but the dude died like 8 times in that series.


Lol, that was just a joke, but this seriously has to be the saddest and most memorable moment in gaming for me:

Metal Gear Solid 3 Subsistence - Ending Cutscene - YouTube


----------



## sarla

God of War so far  . Yeah I know old school but jumping to save the girl and figuring how to get the 3 chests up top was hard. Just getting into this game but its fun to me.


----------



## scm1893

Mount and Blade: I was on horseback in a battle with a big group of Khergits. They mopped up the rest of my group leaving me facing about 10 of them alone. I was out of arrows and had to continually maneuver around where I could take a swipe at one of them. I ended up winning with 1 hit point left.


----------



## tyza

scm1893 said:


> Mount and Blade: I was on horseback in a battle with a big group of Khergits. They mopped up the rest of my group leaving me facing about 10 of them alone. I was out of arrows and had to continually maneuver around where I could take a swipe at one of them. I ended up winning with 1 hit point left.


That's pretty easy 

Always have a lance if you are on horseback , i can do up to 300 damage , and most of the time i just kill their horse first, leaving 10 infantry on the ground and jousting them down one by one .


Try defending a castle with 120 units vs 549!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Tsk, tsk. We aren't bragging, are we?


----------



## tyza

no no , its an amazing game , im still playing it right now xD , just need to have the right weapons , with a lance is like running into them with it pointed and they auto die .


----------



## defriend

Horse+video games=major derpage


----------



## tyza

don't get it , m & b is just a war game Calvary needs their horses.


----------



## defriend

take Skyrim, why can horses climd practicly verticly up mountains????????????? It is convinient though.


----------



## tyza

LoL, skyrim was never meant to be realistic >.> why wouldn't you ask that why is there demon horses that appear out of bubbling black goo, or why is there a skeleton horse, or a unicorn in oblivion ?


----------



## defriend

yaa..but universal ideas horses are real and universal ideas, most games mix science fiction object with some object we have today.


----------



## tyza

vijaykumarA said:


> I feel 2012 Olympics is my most memorable gaming moment in my life.
> I just fall down while watching Olympic 2012. It was fantastic.



............


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Thank you, for summing that up so beautifully.


----------



## tyza

defriend said:


> yaa..but universal ideas horses are real and universal ideas, most games mix science fiction object with some object we have today.


i know , they could of just made something else mountable that people use purposefully just to climb mountains, but bleh .


----------



## defriend

They should make a Skyrim mod that mix medieval with modern.


----------



## tyza

lol i like how it is now , future for fallout , medieval and magic with elder scrolls.

Though i really don't like how both games uses the same engine , as its starting to look very familiar between the 2 types , makes me sad.


----------



## defriend

Me too. For me, one thing that makes a game great is the graphics, it has to have at leased average graphics for me. For other people they care more about the gameplay. I care about the graphics, gameplay, music, interacting, story, and stratagy. It has to have at least one or too.(I'm picky when it comes to games.) (I guess that's good, because I don't spend all my money on games.)


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I love Fallout. Lovelovelove. New Vegas was a straight console port and ran at 45 fps on my 3000$ gaming rig. -_-

So I want/need a Fallout 4.

Other than that, I hate Skyrim. Magic and stuff isn't my bag.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Which should I get first, 3 or New Vegas?


----------



## tyza

You dont need to pick magic as a class >.>

I played it through just almost 1 hitting every guy with all the assassin leetness, x15 back stab is winrarrr,

Just the more elite things are harder , spider sensess wdff , and dragons


----------



## tyza

i think vegas kinda sucks . . and they kinda lied in cinematics vs actual game ..

i played it pre all dlcs and never bothered to get them while i uninstalled fallout , 

the rangers mask were supposed to have night vision , but it didnt , made me rage.


----------



## ikkomustaine

My most memorable gaming moment was when I finished Shenmue II. It was a mix of feeling happy and sad at the same time... happy because I had done it, and sad because I had to wait for Shenmue III... which, BY THE WAY, hasn't come out YET :sad::angry:


----------



## KuraiYuuki

mine would definitely be my headshot from one side of the map to the othe on Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Get 3 first.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Aha! Finally, an answer. Thanks, PoWn3d.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Another one for me was playing wolfenstein 3d and being confronted by a flying hitler with mini guns attached to his arms. That was a definet *** moment in gaming.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

greenbrucelee said:


> Another one for me was playing wolfenstein 3d and being confronted by a flying hitler with mini guns attached to his arms. That was a definet *** moment in gaming.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CubicleCowboy

tyza said:


> That's pretty easy
> 
> Always have a lance if you are on horseback , i can do up to 300 damage , and most of the time i just kill their horse first, leaving 10 infantry on the ground and jousting them down one by one .
> 
> Try defending a castle with 120 units vs 549!


Mount & Blade was practically made for epic moments. I love those siege defense moments when they just keep coming up the ladder and you just chop chop chop! Sometimes you get pushed back, and then your reinforcements arrive! Or those times when you've got a huge thousand-man battle. One of my favorite things is riding straight towards the lord at the beginning of the battle and just lancing the crap out of him on the first attack.



Flight Sim Guy said:


> Which should I get first, 3 or New Vegas?


If you're going to get both, I'd start with 3. If you're just going to get one, I'd get New Vegas. I got a great deal on Steam for their 4th of July sale that included Vegas and all the DLCs. There are so many incredible mods for the game, too.

Fallout 3 pales in comparison. I still liked FO3, but the terrible writing really took away from the experience for me.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I'll have to try M&B; it sounds pretty awesome.

I already got FO3 with all the DLCs for 20$ and Walmart has the same deal for NV.


----------



## CubicleCowboy

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I'll have to try M&B; it sounds pretty awesome.


I highly recommend M&B. There are three games; if you get only one, get Warband. The gameplay is excellent; just don't expect good or even decent graphics. 



> I already got FO3 with all the DLCs for 20$ and Walmart has the same deal for NV.


That's a good deal; then again, they _are_ kind of old by now. Have you been to the FO3 and NV Nexus sites? The right mods will make them into nearly completely different games.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Okay. I like large-scale battles. And I will check Nexus out. 

I've had some pretty awesome moments in Ghost Recon Online. Playing as a sniper. :grin:


----------



## tyza

Eh i liked fallout 3 way better than NV , the writing was horrible ?? are you sure you played GOTY version ? It was epic , things i get from the game was pretty much unique.

And mount and blade warband is awessomee, i get what you mean by when we are losing we get reinforcements hah , ive edited the file to let me have combined force of 400 + + , it seems a bit fair-er to me , if you had a full on army of archers , and you are defending castles, they would be pretty useless as reinforcements >.>.


----------



## CubicleCowboy

tyza said:


> Eh i liked fallout 3 way better than NV , the writing was horrible ?? are you sure you played GOTY version ? It was epic , things i get from the game was pretty much unique.


FO3 GOTY just has all the DLCs, right? To clarify, it's the vanilla version that is most guilty of the horrid writing, and even then it's mostly just the main storyline. The DLCs were better. I'm also comparing it to FO1 & 2 which might not be fair, either. Ever play FO1? Compare the Master's dialogue with Eden's. Not even close. 

Don't get me wrong, it has its moments, like Liberty Prime's rampage. 



> And mount and blade warband is awessomee, i get what you mean by when we are losing we get reinforcements hah , ive edited the file to let me have combined force of 400 + + , it seems a bit fair-er to me , if you had a full on army of archers , and you are defending castles, they would be pretty useless as reinforcements >.>.


I wish there was more fighting in the city streets and that you could open the gates like you can in multiplayer. 

I've been reluctant to allow more units on at once because I don't want my game to crash or to slow to a crawl. I might do it when I get my new machine up and running.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

FO3 GOTY Has all the DLC's and updates. I'm not even sure if you CAN buy the vanilla version anymore.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I got the chocolate one if I recall correctly. 

So which do you guys think makes for the most "memorable game moments" overall, MP or SP games?


----------



## tyza

the most crazy stuff is probably MP tbh


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Concur. Mostly because it is unscripted. The number of times I have been angry I didn't have FRAPS running.....


----------



## bwsealirl

I would kind of be the opposite, while there have been some spectacular unscripted events in multiplayer, I still find myself thinking of games which I can walk through from start to finish in my head even if I haven’t played them in 10 years. An entire memorable game.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

But you can always go back to scripted parts of games. I will never reproduce a three man kill with one bullet ever again. Like I said... I want fraps up all the time. That just requires like 50 HDDs :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

You can get those moments in games like Crysis.


----------



## blesslot

So
anyway I am on the Seacrest Tour right and
I am short of just 80 000 bounty so I can
get my 2000000 bounty to become most
wanted (NFS HT 2010), I have played this
race many times using the Bugatti
GrandSport and then this time I am driving
a McLaren F1...so to make it challenging. Well,
I just can't seem to shake the bloody AI
driven Bugatti that's like it is being driven
by Lucifer himself. The first time I could
achieve just the best of 3.22 seconds ahead
of it before it passed me like I was looking
for parking around where I was 1.3 miles
from the finish. And the second time I was
able to manage 8.66 seconds ahead of it
and I had crashed like twice because the
morons kept sending traffic at me...like they
crash the cars deliberately so I'd crash into
them and they do that with such precision,
it's just hateful. So when i get to like...i dnt
knw the name of the area, I get a Critical
Damage warning and I didnt crash when i
got it, i just bumped the side of the bridge
railing, and then about 1.1 miles to go the
bloody Bugatti shows up on my rear-view
mirror, and I'm like 'Hell No, not this time, I
got my rosary dangling around the pedal-
shift handles'...and when it says 0.8miles to
the finish, the sore-losing Bugatti bumps me
twice and I screetch over and I am wrecked.
I finish 8th and no points. And i did my best
to avoid the Veyron but it didnt even
wanna pass...just decreased speed and
knocked me up. I am going again now and
this time, I want to see it revv back to hell.
Any of u lot have such animousity occur to
you then? Crazy! But I finally won on the next try with 23:22 time. McLaren F1 naturally aspirited V12...no turbo...I had to drive it really hard to win and it got me to the 2 000 000 bounty to make me Most Wanted. Best moment ever.


----------



## tyza

^ that sounded awesome xD!


----------



## defriend

On that same game, I unlocked the Bugatti vairon..has terrible cornering..my fav is the Pagonti Zonda.


----------



## tomkent45

Completing Super Mario Bros on the Nintendo!


----------



## defriend

Mario is a game that never gets old. They should make a fps Mario game.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

defriend said:


> Mario is a game that never gets old. They should make a fps Mario game.


Awesome idea!:thumb: Although it wouldn't be Mario anymore, know what I mean? But I do remember playing a 3D Mario game 7-8 years ago on a friends PC, not sure what it was.


----------



## defriend

paper mario?


----------



## Walter Odim

To be honest, I haven't really got any memorable moments of recent video games (with possibly the exception of World of Warcraft, and a few encounters I had there)... but I have to say my most memorable video game moments involve playing both Tomb Raider 1 and Doom 2 on my computer with my older sister and younger brother, when I was a child. I remember being amazed by Tomb Raider as we bought a 3d graphics card especially for it (alongside some rubbish Indiana Jones game I can barely remember). I still play Doom to this day, because the memories of being terrified as a child have stuck! 

(I remember a map called Hotel Hell up on the Doomworld FTP, I'll have to find it sometime for old time sake!)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I found an old Nintendo (the original Nintendo) game at a thrift store with "3D Graphics!" :lol: I think it was called Descent.


----------



## helios19

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I found an old Nintendo (the original Nintendo) game at a thrift store with "3D Graphics!" :lol: I think it was called Descent.


Yeah, got to love the Nintendo! x9

Btw I just noticed post #282. Reading that was like... the best moment ever!


----------



## defriend

I don't really listen to people when it comes to games. One example is everyone was saying masss effect 3 had moderate gameplay, and a bad story. But, it is one of my favs.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, a lot of it is personal preference.


----------



## defriend

yea..but the good side is..ME3 didn't do too good, so it went from fifty dollars to twenty dollars.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

defriend said:


> yea..but the good side is..ME3 didn't do too good, so it went from fifty dollars to twenty dollars.


Good point.:grin: Have you tried the co-op on there?


----------



## defriend

I'm not really into co-op, because everyone thing they are comidians:angry: but I do co-op sometimes.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I like co-oping with my three bros.:thumb:


----------



## defriend

bros before..wait, I hate people who says that.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Huh?:ermm:


----------



## defriend

look up "bro code".


----------



## maxtot2

There's alot of them, but the first heavy guard in Riddick Escape from Butcher Bay for the original Xbox was really cool


----------



## DoomFY23

Mine was when I was playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky.

I was searching for loots around Cordon, and eventually I came to a Loner camp which is under attack by some mutants. I helped them killing those mutants, and succeed. Well, their group was consist of 5 people, but 2 killed by mutants, so only 3 left. I decided to took a rest for a while, and sat around the fire. Then, I heard one of them started a conversation with Russian language, like he was expressing that he is tired or something. The other responded, seems like he agreed to his words. And then, the other one pulled out a guitar and starts to play a relaxing acoustic song.

That was the first time I'm impressed to S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s atmosphere :smile:


----------



## T_Rex

Undying, the first time I encountered a [email protected] about 4:57 in the vid

Clive Barker's Undying Walkthough - Part 1 - An Dying Friend's Wish - YouTube


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

The ending to Metro 2033 was pretty good.


----------



## hansf

Mine was playing Max Payne. When passed the last mission.


----------



## Rahix

I`m running to my target with my bike, 2nd person is trying to pass me. I`m in the 1st possession. Last moment a police man push me for wrong over taking & I fall on the road. I become 2nd. It is a Racing Game. Excellent!


----------



## Rahix

I`m looking another video game which will be most interesting.


----------



## SkoomaKuma

Resident Evil 4. 

The moment after the Big Cheese beats you up and the sack-face chainsaw-wielding guy comes to finish you off.

I exited the house to see him hurtling down the path, flailing his disturbingly loud chainsaw with the intent of cleaving it into my neck, so I went back in the house.

I obviously overestimated the game's mechanics, because I tried to whittle a hole through the boarded up window in the kitchen so that I could get a clear shot at his head as he came to the door.

After about 20 seconds of that not working, I turned round and he was _right there_. I somehow managed to miss the sounds of the door opening and the chainsaw and the footsteps. If anyone's ever been killed by a chainsaw-guy on RE4, they'll know it comes with a special QTE.. which was very loud, and very surprising, and very scary. I've never dropped a control out of pure fear before!


----------



## Wamill

For me it was this video of rinoa and squall. 

final fantasy 8 squall's death - YouTube


----------



## blesslot

Besides the comment earlier I have made regarding my best moment being NFS HP 2010...I would like to list my top games (PC) which have made me feeling more than ever to elope with my PC to a secluded island with non_stop supply of electricity, food (That you dont need to use two hands to eat and can't mess up the keyboard when they are spilled on it), a working loo...and the ability to warp a few friends over with their rigs for some one on one or one on two...or whatever...even LANning...yes I still do that...these games have made happier...

1. EA Sports FIFA08 (Best gameplay FIFA ever)
2. Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Where granades and Heavymachine guns really make a difference unlike COD...where you can shoot a door to gain entry and flee from enemy fire unlike COD...where you can ride any vehicle you come across unlike COD...rather before anyone could in COD)
3. Assasin's Creed (Brotherhood)...no need to say anything
4. Tom Clancy's Hawx...I was a virgin fighter jet sim flyer...what can I say
5. Paradise City.

I will try and post in my memorable moments in these games later on.


----------



## x BlueRobot

When created my first Runescape account called Clone727; me and my friends were all called Clone#. They were good gaming days. I've got a more recent account called x Pyro (has 99 Firemaking).


----------



## McNinja

Anytime I stop dying repeatedly in Dark Souls 2,


----------



## dragonstear

After finishing all the stories on Dragon Ball Z: Supersonic Warriors on the GBA. I was really excited at the time ;-D


----------



## Edward12

Man, there are so many of them. I think I would take the first meeting with Psycho Mantis from Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Sondredb

For me it's probably when me and my friend played Halo Combat Evolved Co-Op for the first time, on his Xbox. I especially remember the map "Assault on the Control Room". The moment we enetered the first ice-valley, we were:suprised::suprised::suprised: amazed. :suprised:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

That was a good map! I too enjoy the series. :grin:


----------



## albanerendk

Being a child playing Battlefield 2 MC. I miss that game so much...


----------



## Naught

Ad for me I can't remember One moment, because it is hard for me to choose one over the other.

For example, I remember playing SW KOTOR when I was a kid. When Darth Malak told the hero, who is Darth Revan, I was utterly shocked and amazed altogether.


----------



## Naught

Oh, I've remembered another one that stands out of a line of epic moments:
In GTA Vice city, there was a mission with toy helicopter and when you finally win this **** the joy and happiness fulfill you..


----------



## Aus_Karlos

One of my most funny memorable moments was when i finished Zelda II: The Adventure of Link for the NES when i was 5 years old and seeing the look on my dads face. He bought the game back in 87 (The year i was born) when it first came out and never finished it, always got to the part when you face the mirror version of Link, he could never beat him. He'd then quit and walk away for a few months.


----------



## EvaRays

Most memorable moment games GTA, where first times I played games with my brother where different kind of keyword using tricks, jumping cars and killed the enemies.


----------



## Naught

Tempest on Steam Playing this game is one memorable moment for me:smile:
My first plundered ship. I'm new to games after a lo-o-ong period of work|study|work lifestyle and when I got this game as gift from my dad ( He is big fan of Sid Meir's Corsairs, we played them together when I was a kid) I started it and immediately felt nostalgia. It was good to get back to games with rum and yo-ho-ho!


----------



## TomPG

*There are too many. Far, far too many. 

To pick one would be unfair to so many others. :nonono:*


----------



## Techwardo

For me it has to be playing Battlefield 1942 and jumping from the plane to destroy my enemie's plane with a rocket launcher! Was the most epic gaming thing I've done


----------



## VividProfessional

mine was playing GP4 over a full season at the highest level in an underpowered car on the last lap of the last gp of the year having an engine failure coming out the the last corner and litterally creaping acros the line 0.011 seconds in the lead to win the championship.


----------



## Naught

Speaking of something I've experienced lately , it was Dishonored 2 achievement called "The Lovers". I wastrying to eliminate the target without killing and his friend came near and pushed the guy I was holding with... Bruce Lee-style leg spin.
I laughed so hard I couldn't stand after that. 
I know this is fun, but is memorable in some kinda way


----------



## Brendon222

When I attacked and win someone kingdom. It's really enjoying for me to win.


----------



## Naught

Recently released Warhammer 40000: Space Wolf on Steam - The incredible feeling after you have completed the extremely hard mission! It true hardcore old-school turn-based gameplay.


----------



## VividProfessional

I already answered this one lol


----------



## Markhascole

My Memorable Gaming Moment is when Playing FIFA with my mate in the FA Cup Final, he was winning 3-0 at half time, scored another 3 goals and a Thierry Henry screamer in the last minute of Extra Time.


----------



## iam_lucas

mass effect Andromeda is a good game to start with were there are lots of consequences for each decision so i think every decision is a moment


----------



## nickh91

It was when I was playing COD:MW3 on Xbox360 lan party and being fairly new to the game I was leading the most kills. I was unstoppable at the game that time. I miss those days.


----------



## CarlDox

Haha. I have every piece of Adventure quest in memory.


----------



## Stallock

I can't remember the exact moment, but I can remember the game - it's Heroes of Might and Magic III. I played all the parts but I always return to that one as it can't be betrayed


----------



## kendallt

My most memorable was the first Ghost recon, I was the king of that game for a long while. 
We'd meet up 3-4 times a week and have each game maxed out with people sitting in the living room or basement and two or three separate games going at once. 
Still load it up and play every now and then.


----------



## HulkNotes

Getting that Vice City shirt after completing all major and side missions on GTA:VC. Nothing really remarkable for others perhaps, but it was the first time I completed a game. Cousins who visited had a swell time watching me play (or so I remember). GTA:SA took me more time though.


----------



## tristar

Rushing in CS1.6 de_dust2 with just 2 flashbangs and a knife and getting 6 knife kills in a Pub server, was LMAO moment !


----------



## HulkNotes

World of warcraft - warlords of draenor. The allied races enter through the dark portal and the whole Iron Horde is expecting them. The chiefs are watching them while standing on a grand rock. it looked really cool


----------



## HulkNotes

Adding my third entry here (I think) -- really hard to have just one occupy the spot of being the most memorable. This being sent to me by a friend reminded me to try on some of the mods listed on Minecraft. Twilight Forest is especially epic and bosses are fun to fiiiight


----------



## LaughingSnowman

Playing GTA III the first time as a kid and being blown away by the freedom and size of the game. For days I just fooled around doing stunts and shooting people and didn't even do the missions.


----------



## Yanno

All the time I spent playing WoW for sure


----------



## HulkNotes

LaughingSnowman said:


> Playing GTA III the first time as a kid and being blown away by the freedom and size of the game. For days I just fooled around doing stunts and shooting people and didn't even do the missions.



Was what got me hooked GTA back then, yes. Also made time to find the easter eggs.


----------



## kendallt

HulkNotes said:


> Was what got me hooked GTA back then, yes. Also made time to find the easter eggs.



That's a problem I have with most games, I tend to explore more than play.
Witcher 3 is great for that!


----------



## HulkNotes

Yep, playing it again especially with the show out.


----------



## Skydu123

It's definitely Halo for me. The first game I had the opportunity to play on a console (first Xbox)


----------



## damiendada

For me it's the game the legend of zelda


----------



## maxlewis

Counter Strike, Diablo, old school 
I'm wonder if there is something about android games


----------



## Jeallom

What about GTA?


----------



## Thomas545

Wow cinematic Saurfang vs Sylvanas


----------



## nicenice

fight with the Lich King


----------



## eLDeBe

For me it was always the final mission of halo reach. Noble 6 standing alone til the end!


----------



## Carilarc

I guess playing GTA Vice City is the most memorable gaming moment. It was one of the first video games I played. Now I almost don't play video games because have no time for this. There is only a wordle app on my phone and I play it when bored. Here word-finder.com/words-that-start-with/l/ I look for word hints is can't guess the right one.


----------



## SpywareDr

Beating my Dad at Chess!

Yep, getting old. (BC = Before Computers)


----------

